
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (November 2019) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
daenz
I'm passively looking for the right opportunity. I am rocket fuel to your
business tech. I make difficult things easy and easy things automated. I have
the 30k foot view and am on the ground with a microscope. Points if your
business builds tools for learning, expression/creativity, or you're exploring
big ideas.

    
    
      Location: Seattle
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity
      Technologies: C++, Python, Go, Docker, OpenCV, Terraform, UE4
      Resume/CV: https://github.com/amoffat
      Email: arwmoffat@gmail.com

~~~
fumplethumb
> I am rocket fuel to your business tech. I make difficult things easy and
> easy things automated. I have the 30k foot view and am on the ground with a
> microscope.

Wow nice pitch! Don’t know if you’re as good as you say, but damn that’s a
good pitch!

~~~
mattcantstop
Reminds me of Michael Scott:

"I am an early bird and a night owl.."

------
0x007c00
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: Java, Play framework, Redis, ElasticSearch,
Javascript/HTML5/CSS, React/Redux, Typescript, Python, SQL (Oracle, SQLite),
Git

Résumé/CV: [https://nbn.sh/resume.pdf](https://nbn.sh/resume.pdf)

Bitbucket:
[https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/](https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/)

Full stack developer with ~3 years of experience in Java (Play) and Javascript
(React).

I have been working at one of the India's biggest telecom companies. I've
contributed to a Coupons platform, some of the things I did on the project —

* Integrated with a mPOS (Mobile Point of Sale) system to provide functionality such as dynamic coupon allocation based on the cart, discount calculation, and end to end tracking of coupons redemption as well as analytics.

* Helped in redesigning the platform to incorporate multi-tenancy and targeted promotion delivery.

* Contributed major features/bug-fixes to a Play(Java) based backend.

* Developed a mobile exclusive React based end user application used for publishing coupons.

* Wrote Python/bash scripts for deployments, generating data for performance testing.

Note: Not interested in front-end only opportunities.

~~~
tayleeganj
btw your resume is way too long, keep it to one page.

------
rmbibeault
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Common Lisp, Python, Linux, git (some knowledge of rust, and C)

Github: github.com/Duderichy

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/richard-
bibeault-355512159/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/richard-bibeault-355512159/)

Resume: see LinkedIn, and message me their, or email me for a copy.

Email: RichardMBibeault@gmail.com

I passed the triplebyte interview.

Physics major (Bachelors of Science) turned software developer. On year as a
backend developer at a common lisp shop. Looking to move to a linux based
company. (macOS as workstation computer/laptops is great too!). Avid learner,
currently finish up Designing Data Intensive applications.

Would be glad to work at a company that uses a functional language, such as
Haskell, especially if they don't expect new employees to come in already
knowing the language.

Ambitious: only been at the company a year and spent a significant amount of
time this summer directing an intern, overhauled the build system the company
uses internally (set up jenkins over previous system).

Eager to learn as much as I can.

------
avivo
I consult for and advise companies, initiatives, and funders working to
protect and improve our information ecosystem. (Relevant buzzwords include
fake news / misinformation/disinformation, deepfakes / synthetic media,
content moderation, media literacy, recommendation engine, health metrics,
etc.).

I’m no longer the tradition HN job seeker, though I used to be an engineer and
product designer; now I also have an organization called the Thoughtful
Technology Project and am involved in supporting a variety of other
initiatives. Previously, I was Chief Technologist of the Center for Social
Media Responsibility at UMSI, and I’ve consulted for organizations as varied
as the Partnership on AI and Snopes. I also speak on these topics
internationally, including venues such as a closing keynote at Denmark’s
Ministry for Foreign Affairs, TEDx, etc.

If you are working on a project in this space, or potentially funding a
project in this space, I may be able to help you too. You can learn more about
my consulting here: [https://aviv.me/consult](https://aviv.me/consult) and
about my work in general here: [http://aviv.me/](http://aviv.me/). I’ve seen a
lot of very bad projects get funding, and great projects flounder, and I’d
like to be a part of helping avoid both failure modes.

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (But happy to travel)

Technologies: N/A (though I did use Python, JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Scala,
Scheme extensively when I was doing engineering and data work...)

Résumé/CV: Find more about me here: [https://aviv.me/](https://aviv.me/)

Email: See [https://aviv.me/contact](https://aviv.me/contact)

------
xelxebar
Would absolutely love to work with Haskell, J/APL, prolog, or lisp. I am
passionate about formal systems, machine verification, and minimalism:

    
    
      Location: Obihiro, Japan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Linux, bash, coreutils, C, ELF, ld.so, x86, Haskell, postfix, opendkim, opendmarc, bind, J, Guix, scheme
      Résumé/CV: https://wilsonb.com/cv.pdf
      Email: employment@wilsonb.com
    

Have circa 5 years professional experience with mobile and server-side
develoyment. Masters in pure math (algebraic geometry). Been tinkering with
Linux userspace for about 20 years, since middle school.

My strengths lie in detailed analysis, quick ramp-up time on concepts, and
communicating technical ideas clearly. Teams that value intellectual curiosity
as well as laser focus have been places where I flourish.

If you read through the above, then thank you! I surely hope to hear from you.
Cheers!

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Fullstack development, machine learning, UI/UX. React/Next,
Vue/Nuxt, Node.js, PostgreSQL/GraphQL, Ubuntu, Linode/nginx, Python/R/Julia,
Figma/Invision Sketch.

Resume:
[https://github.com/odomojuli/resumecv](https://github.com/odomojuli/resumecv)

Email: info@odomojuli.com

Website: [https://odomojuli.com/](https://odomojuli.com/)

I make web apps and predictive models, performing mathematics research. I
enjoy making documentation sites or working with the latest static site
generator frameworks. I like making things precise, correct, simple and
elegant, with emphasis on appropriate data structures. Former co-founder of
two startups. Learning new things is what keeps me engaged in my career and I
thrive in chaos.

------
tloc
Location: Sweden

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (EU)

Technologies: Haskell, Agda, functional languages

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/EggBaconAndSpam/eggbaconandspam.github.io...](https://github.com/EggBaconAndSpam/eggbaconandspam.github.io/blob/master/posts/2019-08-22-final-
report.md), [https://www.linkedin.com/in/frederik-folkmar-
ramcke-3b304718...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/frederik-folkmar-
ramcke-3b3047180/)

Email: frederikramcke@mailbox.org

------
edgarmagdaleno
Location: Mexicali, Baja California, Mexico (NO US VISA SPONSORSHIP REQUIRED)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, C / C++, GDB, virtualization, Haxe, NodeJS, Full-stack,
HTML, CSS, RESTful APIs, Mongo, Git, Codefresh, Jenkins, TypeScript, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6hC_qDHYugPT0VDQzF5aERoNlh...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6hC_qDHYugPT0VDQzF5aERoNlh..).

Email: edgarmv97@gmail.com

Experience: Google (full-time, internship), Linio (full-time), Gameloft (full-
time)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/edgar-
magdaleno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/edgar-magdaleno/)

Looking for a remote or new grad position (graduating June 2019). I did kernel
development during my internship at Google, I built a simple native compiler,
I've done some CTFs (hackthebox) and binary exploitation. Love anything
security / low-level / Linux related.

------
superturkey650
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Fullstack development, Javascript, Node.js, Angular, Java,
Mulesoft, Python, SQL, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1C8OVbmk-
QET4Y6DsNueoDtWKK9...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1C8OVbmk-
QET4Y6DsNueoDtWKK9FvLKqIb85W1va8xlI)

Email: JaredLMosley@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jared-
mosley-a23a49140/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jared-mosley-a23a49140/)

Github: [https://github.com/superturkey650](https://github.com/superturkey650)

I make web applications from top to bottom, meaning their frontends, backends,
and datastores. I enjoy refactoring just as much as creating from scratch, and
I know the importance of documentation and good communication. I give back to
my community using my skills and am eager to grow with good mentors.

------
teetertater
New Grad Data Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer (May 2020) with experience
at 2 startups

    
    
      Location: Vienna, Austria
      Remote: Yes or On-Site 
      Willing to relocate: No
    
    
      Technologies: Python, Scala, R, PyTorch, fast.ai, SQL, Docker, Kubernetes, GitHub/BitBucket LaTeX, NumPy
    
      Languages: English/Russian Native Speaker, German B2 (Conversational)
    
    

Résumé/CV: [https://www.yury.cc/resume.html](https://www.yury.cc/resume.html)

Website: [https://www.yury.cc/](https://www.yury.cc/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yzhuk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yzhuk)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Teetertater](https://github.com/Teetertater)

Email: yuryivz@hotmail.com

------
jachee
Site Reliability Engineer/DevOps/Build Engineer

    
    
      Location: Pittsburgh, PA, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Prefer not

Technologies: SRE/DevOps, python, bash, Chef, Ansible, AWS (EC2/S3/EFS,
OpsWorks, CloudFront, ECS, Route53, ACM, IAM), Docker, Vagrant, Tomcat, etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://jake.achee.com/hn.html](https://jake.achee.com/hn.html)

Email: jake@achee.com

I've got a wide variety of experience that's lead to my extreme adaptability
and attention to detail. I'm stack agnostic, hard- (and smart-) working and
available immediately.

------
newgradapp
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Javascript, HTML/CSS, ML

Resume: On request

Email: a.huang@nyu.edu

Github: [https://github.com/sssss465](https://github.com/sssss465)

Recent graduate from New York University. Looking for new grad / junior roles
in full-stack, backend, or machine learning. Has experience working in the
front end and on the backend. Most recent role was working on model
compression on Tensorflow Lite. My interests lie in creating visualizations
and working with data. I have also created d3 chart statistics.

------
ryu2k2

      Location: Germany, NRW  
      Remote: Yes. Local onsite is also fine.  
      Willing to relocate: No  
      Technolgies (current projects):  
      - C, SDL2, mruby, Linux, Git, Github  
      Technologies (past projects):  
      - Ruby, Rails, PHP, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Mariadb,  PostgreSQL, Apache Webserver  
      Résumé/CV: My github tells than a resume ever could: https://github.com/tohya-ryu  
      Email: jobsearch@tohya.net
    
      Languages:
      - Native german
      - English fluent in reading and writing, little experience in talking
      - Japanese confident enough in reading that I no longer rely on translations for japanese media,
      little to no experience in writing and speaking however.
    

About: I'm all self taught and always eager to improve my skills and broaden
my knowledge. Currently looking for a part time job in tech so I can start
attending university for a degree in CS next year. Had a job in online
marketing where I helped maintain a tracking app for 2½ years, but even while
there I learned a lot more from working on my own stuff in my freetime than I
did at work (at least regarding tech subjects). Started programming as a
teenager over 15 years ago with basic HTML. Always worked on web projects and
game dev here and there since then. Been regularly productive since 2015.
Specialized in webdev and game programming (although I started the later much
more recently).

------
oomkiller
Location: Brooklyn, NY Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Only for exceptional opportunities

Technologies: Elixir, Scala, Ruby, Rails, TypeScript, JavaScript, React,
GraphQL, HL7, Mirth, FHIR, SMART, Google Cloud Platform, etc

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/prestonmarshall/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/prestonmarshall/)
(Full resume available upon request)

Email: hnjobs@bbhoss.io

I'm an experienced director looking for new opportunities. I've spent most of
my career in health tech startups, so I have a lot of experience with
healthcare integrations, but also domain knowledge like billing codes, HEDIS
measures, HIPAA compliance, etc. I would love a position where I can utilize
this experience, but am not locked in to health tech. I have a lot of
tolerance for decrepit systems, and find the challenge of making their data
available to those who need it an enjoyable experience. I'm a big proponent of
async work culture, so I'm seeking remote leadership positions (management if
you're fully distributed, or IC), for the right opportunity (> director level,
top IC on a new and exciting project, great learning opportunity) I will
commute to an office. Contract work considered on a case-by-case basis. If any
of this sounds like you, please get in touch. You can book time with me
directly at [https://bbhoss.io/hireme](https://bbhoss.io/hireme)

------
arespredator
Location: Amsterdam, NL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Python, AWS, GCP, K8S, Linux, Clickhouse, Dataflow

Resume: [https://piotr.is/cv.pdf](https://piotr.is/cv.pdf)

Email: m@piotr.is

I am an experienced backend/data engineer with background in systems
engineering/SRE and research. I'm interested in any job that features a
significant programming component (not so keen on devops roles). I have remote
work experience, but I'd only consider remote work when a large part of the
organisation is remote.

------
adamjroth
Location: Connecticut, USA Remote: Yes (15 years remote: efficient, productive
and highly available) Willing to relocate: For the right position; remote w/
occasional travel much preferred

Technologies: React Native (core contributor), React, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript, Perl, Objective-C, Java, Swift, C, C#, Python, Node.js, Express,
PHP, GraphQL (Apollo) Mobile Development: Native: iOS / Xcode, Android /
Android Studio, Hybrid: Cordova/Ionic, HTML5 / Canvas,
CreateJS/ImpactJS/Phaser, Flux (Redux, Alt.js, Mobx), MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Firebase, RSpec, Cucumber, Selenium, Mocha, Jasmine, Sphinx, Solr,
Lucene, Elastic Search, AWS (S3, EC2, Lambda, Amplify, RDS, etc), Linux,
Apache, Git / GitHub workflow, Dev Ops, Heroku, JIRA, Confluence, BitBucket,
MongoDB

Full stack & mobile software developer with over 15 years of professional
experience architecting and building a wide range of products on web and
mobile platforms using diverse languages and tools.

Experience in all phases of software development: architecting solutions from
the ground up (from concept to shipping), reworking/rebuilding/refactoring
existing projects (those left in poor shape, or reliant on outdated
libraries), and contributing to existing modern codebases.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OzlQkhUFtW2i9uZV7h29U8_6SnZ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OzlQkhUFtW2i9uZV7h29U8_6SnZG_ZPS/view)

Email: adamjroth[at]gmail.com

------
danielleeomdv
Chartered accountant turned management consultant, public equity investor,
podcast host, writer and world champion athlete on a mission to create utopian
organizations.

Looking for role in: i) People/Organization Development with founders who
believe people are their no.1 asset ii) Product with company solving human
performance and/or the future of work problem

Location: Toronto, Vancouver

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, for right opportunity. Ideally, remote.

Technologies: Marketing automation, audio/video editing, podcast creation,
ERPs, Accounting, Tableau, business development, market sizing, business
valuation, equity research, writing, project management

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dh7f1o6vwa7jiyq/Daniel_Lee_Resume....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dh7f1o6vwa7jiyq/Daniel_Lee_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: daniel@omdventures.com

Website: [https://omdventures.com/about](https://omdventures.com/about)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danieljaehoonlee/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danieljaehoonlee/)

Industry experience: insurance, banks, payments, credit rating, mining,
renewable energy, ERPs, professional services, utilities, construction, real
estate development & services, consumer packaged goods, asset management,
medical devices

------
jeremybernier
Location: Remote (U.S. Citizen)

Willing to relocate: Probably not, though I'd consider it for the right
opportunity

Technologies: React, Node.js, Javascript, Webpack, CSS / Sass, CI/CD (Jenkins,
CircleCI, Netlify), AWS / Google Cloud, A/B testing (eg. Optimizely), Gatsby,
Next.js, Canvas, WebGL, Three.js, D3.js, Websockets, Docker, Redis, Nginx,
Progressive Web Apps, Web Components / Lit-Element / Polymer

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier/](https://linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier/)

Resume: [https://www.jbernier.com/resume](https://www.jbernier.com/resume)

I'm a senior frontend/fullstack/Javascript engineer specializing in building
web applications (over 4 years experience with React and Node.js), everything
from complex data-driven applications with slick responsive UIs to performance
optimization.

Some interests include progressive web apps (eg. offline support), real-time
applications (eg. Websockets), data visualization, and game development.

Website: [https://www.jbernier.com](https://www.jbernier.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeremybernier](https://github.com/jeremybernier)

Email: jeremy [dot] s [dot] bernier [at] gmail.com

~~~
tardo99
Your resume link doesn't work because you meant to put `/resume.pdf`. Not a
good look when you're trying to get hired :-)

~~~
jeremybernier
You're totally right, apologies! I'm in the process of redoing my website and
broke my old link. I'll update it to fix it.

Resume:
[https://www.jbernier.com/resume.pdf](https://www.jbernier.com/resume.pdf)

------
spatten
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes -- I've been working remotely for > 5 years.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript (Node, React, jQuery, Backbone, Meteor,
and a wide range of other Javascript frameworks), Serverless, Erlang, LaTeX,
AWS, Ansible.

Resume: [https://linkedin.com/in/scott-patten/](https://linkedin.com/in/scott-
patten/)

Email: scott@scottpatten.ca

I'm one of the founders of Leanpub
([https://leanpub.com](https://leanpub.com)), and I'm looking for something
new (don't worry, Leanpub is just fine). Leanpub is a well-loved, profitable
company that has paid over $8 million in royalties to authors, and I was one
of the people who built it from scratch.

At Leanpub I was responsible for the book generation engine, our Markdown
parser, devops and infrastructure and the main Rails app. I jumped in on the
React side of things when needed. I figured out requirements, talked to
customers, did support and wrote documentation.

I have more than a decade of experience in software development with a wide
variety of technologies. I'm interested in finding a position where I can have
an impact on the company, learn constantly and be a part of a great team. I'm
looking for a remote-first or extremely remote-friendly company.

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Looking for: Permanent but part-time (4 hours a day) opportunities

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Engineer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 17 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that has 120,000+ users, and a web app serving over
100 million images. I've done frontend work for Adobe, Webflow, Bayer, among
other companies.

I'm originally from Portugal but I've been working remotely for the last 6
years for companies worldwide. I can be flexible in order to have overlapping
working hours with a distributed team.

------
Jacy
Location: Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML & CSS, jQuery, ReactJS, Redux, NodeJS, REST API, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Figma, Version control (Github, Gitlab, & Bitbucket),
Agile/Scrum, Project management tool (Pivotal Tracker & JIRA), CI/CD (Circle
CI & Travis CI)

Resume:
[https://www.canva.com/design/DADnhtL2Q0g/share/preview?token...](https://www.canva.com/design/DADnhtL2Q0g/share/preview?token=AY3I_xqcC_erGa-
IrUadgA&role=EDITOR&utm_content=DADnhtL2Q0g&utm_campaign=designshare&utm_medium=link&utm_source=sharebutton)

Email: jacynnadi20@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/Dubby20](https://github.com/Dubby20)

I'm an excellent problem solver in all walks of life. I learn new things very
fast and have a flair for creating elegant solutions. I started my career in
software development 2 years ago because of my passion for technology and the
ability to solve problems. I'm the kind of person who enjoys troubleshooting
issues and coming up with solutions promptly. I pay attention to all the
details of a project. I thrive in team settings, and my skill in effectively
communicating with others is what drives my ability to solve a variety of
problems.

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York

Remote: Yes (Remote Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Jenkins | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
    

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience in FULL-
STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber Security.
Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution &
Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
dogcomplex
SEEKING WORK | Remote Preferred (BC Canada, PST timezone, UTC-8)

Location: Victoria, BC (Canada)

Remote: Yes, 6 years experience

Willing to relocate: Maybe, but Remote or local preferred

Technologies: ReactJS + Native, PHP, SQL, JS/HTML/CSS etc

Email: warrenkoch at gmail

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QEJDogsCCdgdTPKoes4Ts6Qa...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QEJDogsCCdgdTPKoes4Ts6QaQ0Us_gHHmP6RdRHIy-I/edit?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/warren-
koch-156aa026/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/warren-koch-156aa026/)

Github: [https://github.com/dogcomplex](https://github.com/dogcomplex)

Been programming in PHP for 15 years, 6 professionally. Been using the React
stack for a year now, lots to learn but fairly comfortable now. Can handle
most aspects of a project - from initial design to fully working MVP - as a
solo developer, but enjoy working with teams too. I love front-end work, and
have a strong eye for UX/UI design.

I run a sole-proprietorship with experience contracting to American companies,
and happy to walk through the specifics.

Asking rate: $35 USD/hr. PST Timezone, but very flexible.

Available for up to 40 hours a week currently for the right client, open to
long-term or short-term employment

------
bifrost
Took some time off to work on my side project, now looking to work with a team
again. I can manage or IC easily; Anything from Infrastructure
(cloud/datacenter/network), Security (everything but pentesting), PaaS/SaaS.

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Partial

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Firewalls, Routers, Python, AWS/Azure, FreeBSD

Résumé/CV: [http://www.minions.com/resume/](http://www.minions.com/resume/)
(linkedin is here too)

Email: tsparks at minions dot com

------
zackmorris
Location: Boise, Idaho (USA)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, SQL, Javascript/HTML/CSS, Swift, Objective-C, C++, MATLAB,
Python, Shell, Assembly, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YImD1GuqRc8DGJDPbAsnlqOt4n2...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YImD1GuqRc8DGJDPbAsnlqOt4n2Sw8XT/view)

Email: zmorris at gmail dot com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/zack-
morris-48996538/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zack-morris-48996538/)

Github: [https://github.com/zmorris](https://github.com/zmorris)

Full stack web and mobile developer experienced with Laravel, event-driven
databases such as Firebase and declarative/data-driven/functional styles of
programming.

Worked in survey administration, social networking, transportation logistics,
residential energy usage, mediation management and gaming.

Advocate for test-driven/behavior-driven development (TDD/BDD), continuous
integration and self-documenting APIs.

Interested in emerging technologies like reprogrammable hardware (such as
FPGAs) controlled by modern languages (like TensorFlow and Elixir) to ease
implementing concise, performant, maintainable solutions in fields like
machine learning.

Hoping to work with a team that promotes professional development for
coworkers.

------
jcconnell
I’m ready to transition from working as a contractor to joining a team. I
really want to learn from and collaborate with more experienced and
knowledgeable people. I was most interested in machine learning and
information security curriculum while studying so I'd love if my next role
fell into one of those categories. That said, my experience as a contractor
and my hobbies have made me a good generalist.

    
    
      Location: Honolulu, HI
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, Google Apps Script, Linux, React, AWS / GCP / Heroku / Etc, Fullstack
      Résumé/CV: https://jcconnell.com/resume
      Email: jc@jcconnell.com
    
    

Experience with:

    
    
      - Automating workflows for healthcare providers
      - Integrating APIs for use in Home Automation / IoT
      - Building Python wrappers for easy API interaction
      - Connecting supply chain and inventory management software for realtime price and availability updates
      - Linux containerization and virtualization
      - Used ML frequency analysis and replacement to circumvent firewalls and deliver malicious payloads
      - Wrote a ML stock trading algorithm that implemented Q-Learning

------
decktech
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Possibly to San Diego

I currently freelance for companies in various tech industries, doing hardware
and electrical engineering, firmware, mechanical design, backend software, and
cloud infrastructure. I have experience designing and manufacturing prosumer
equipment, building autonomous vehicles, and building 3D mapping vehicles
(LIDAR, cameras, GPS, sensor fusion, etc.) I've also spent several years in
cloud infrastructure, building backend systems from the ground up and helping
companies untangle technical debt.

I'm interested in taking on more contract work, although I am also open to
part- or full-time for the right company.

Technologies:

AV/GIS/Sensor Tech: LIDAR, GPS, Camera arrays, IMU, Sensor fusion, Vehicle
control (CAN)

Embedded Hardware: ARM Cortex M0/M3, ATmega, Arduino, Raspberry Pi, SBCs

Software Tech: Python, C/C++, Assembly (ARM/ATmega), Java, Bash, YAML,
Terraform HCL, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Docker, AWS, GCP, git, Vagrant, Linux

CAD/Design Experience: DFM, EAGLE, SolidWorks, Inventor, Fusion360, OnShape,
OpenSCAD, Illustrator, Corel Draw, Inkscape

Lab/Shop Experience: Logic analyzer, Oscilloscope, Microscope, CNC mill, Laser
cutter, Plasma cutter, Shopbot, 3D printing, Welding (MIG/TIG)

Looking to Learn: FPGA, Altium, Creo, open to anything

Resume: [http://kapamaki.net/](http://kapamaki.net/)

Email: hn@kapamaki.net

------
schappim
SEEKING WORK

Location: Syd, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, Ruby, Arduino, Raspberry Pi, HTML5, CSS3, Git,
GitHub, React, Vue, jQuery, Sinatra, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, NoSQL, Postgres,
Shopify, WebUSB, Mobile, Web Scraping, AWS, Linux, Apple

Website: [https://littlebird.com.au](https://littlebird.com.au)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/schappi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/schappi)

GitHub: [https://github.com/schappim](https://github.com/schappim)

Email: marcus@schappi.com

I’ve built and own e-commerce sites with revenues in the millions. I’m now
looking to utilise my skills at mission driven company with interesting
technical challenges. I have built complex web apps that talk to hardware,
designed e-commerce websites, leveraged machine learning and can pick up new
languages and frameworks quickly.

Example Work:

WebUSB postage scales and label printer w/ 1-click consignment creation.

Fulfillments now down from 5 minutes to 5 seconds. 25K parcels this == 11-mon
work time.

WebUSB "just work" with anything running the Blink rendering engine, even
Android phones.

View them in action here: (30 sec video)
[https://vimeo.com/334547755/c387957a25](https://vimeo.com/334547755/c387957a25)

------
shubhamjain
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Email: hi [at] shubhamjain.co

Work: [https://bit.ly/2NuauXc](https://bit.ly/2NuauXc)

Is your Engineering team strained for certain projects? For eg, you might want
to build an internal tool or an integration that can really help the
marketing/customer success team but can't find the developers to do so. Or,
you might want to make quick changes to the website, but again, requesting the
Engineering team is a tough ask.

That's where I come in. I am a generalist engineer who can fill that gap.

\- I can build integrations for the different solutions you use. Do you want
to enrich data in your CRM by using another API? Do you want to receive alerts
when something happens? I have built integrations for Salesforce, Google
Analytics, Slack, Pipedrive, DoubleClick, and I can quickly ramp up to
understand a new product as well.

\- I can automate a tedious workflow. Does your success/support team have to
check multiple sources before finally understanding the customer's problem? I
can build a one-click solution that can save hours of work.

\- I can build internal tools for your Sales/Marketing teams. Do they struggle
to correlate data because they are so spread out? Are they looking for an
easier way to demo their product? I can build an internal tool to solve that.

I am quick to understand the problem and I propose solutions that are simple
and easiest to achieve. I am primarily looking for part-time work, but open to
Full-time/Contract work as well.

------
muhammadn
Location: Singapore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/muhammadnuzaihankamalluddin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/muhammadnuzaihankamalluddin/)

Github: [https://github.com/muhammadn](https://github.com/muhammadn)

Email: zaihan@unrealasia.net

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ch804h5fx0cqle7/Cover%20Letter.doc...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ch804h5fx0cqle7/Cover%20Letter.doc?dl=0)

I have the breadth of knowledge and had worked in Systems and Network for the
most part of 20 years and am an experienced developer with Ruby/Python/Go and
PHP.

I had also worked on Oracle, PostgreSQL, MongoDB and MySQL. Even optimized for
Oracle database SP compilation times for an employer from 12 hours to 10
minutes to complete at one time and had been in IPv6 testbed 3ffe:: in 2003.

Currently i am also a founder for Awesell which i had built the Web App, API
and Mobile Apps (iOS and Android) in React Native.

AAA and security wise i have the knowledge from S/Key, Kerberos, RADIUS and
LDAP.

Deployment wise i had worked with Terraform and Ansible and with my past
knowledge about systems it would be easy to adapt to work on k8s. (I have
custom docker images in dockerhub)

So i have the breadth of working on different technologies and i hope to
contribute more with my wealth of experience for my future employer.

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote I'm an expert engineer and data
professional interested in consulting and architecting data pipelines. At
Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful ad-tech product and my team
bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark, Databricks, and microservices built
with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
newgrange

      Location: Central Texas
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends
      Technologies: AI/ML, hardware-software co-development, networking, IoT
      Résumé/CV: Email if needed.
      Email: nbp@fynestro.com
      
      

Note: Looking for project work. Below are a few random items from what I have
done in the past. I have been very fortunate to work on such diverse topics.

AI/ML: Image analysis with custom Deep NNets - application specific, NLP, data
analytics, Google computer vision API, AWS Rekognition etc.

Hardware: FPGA / ASIC (SoC) bring-up, hw/sw co-development, help with ASIC/SoC
design/architecture.

Embedded: RTOS, custom bare metal system, ultra-low-power memory and resource
constrained system design. Interfaces such as PCIe, UART, SPI, I2C etc. Many
microcontrollers (e.g. Cypress PSoC, Atmel AVR, Microchip, r-pi / arduino,
...)

Networking: RF and wired protocol stack development from scratch (built from
Mbps to 100 +Gbps on custom hw platform) , feature adds. Many wireless MAC
protocols, custom protocol design ...

Cloud: AWS infrastructure and ecosystem components for large scale system
solutions

Languages: C, Python, golang, Elm etc.

This short list hopefully provides an overview, please reach out if you have
any questions.

------
tinix
I'm a very strong enterprise architect and leader. I have been in the IT
industry in some form or another for over 15 years, and can pretty much do it
all. My primary areas of technical expertise are systems architecture, server
management, web development, database administration, and performance tuning.
I have extensive experience designing, building, and maintaining highly
available, high load front-end and back-end infrastructures.

Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Required, 10+ years of full-time remote experience. Willing to travel
some though.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Amazon Web Services (AWS), AngularJS, C, Git, Google Cloud,
JavaScript, Mercurial, MicroPython, MongoDB, MQTT, MySQL, NGiNX, Objective-C,
Open Source, Perl, PHP, Protocol Buffers, Python, Redis, SOAP, SQL, SVN, XML,
ZFS

Résumé/CV: [https://gordo.zeneval.com/](https://gordo.zeneval.com/)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gordol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gordol/)

Email: Contact form here:
[https://gordo.zeneval.com/](https://gordo.zeneval.com/) or
gordo~at~zeneval.com

------
Paigewhite
Sourced Group | Cloud Consultants | (Toronto | Australia| Singapore) |
(Fulltime | Onsite) | www.sourcedgroup.com

I recently joined Sourced Group to head up Talent Acquisition for North
America. We are experts in DevOps, Cloud Transformation and automation across
complex enterprise-scale projects and are Premier Partners with AWS, GCP, and
a Gold Partner with Azure. We are embarking on an exciting global expansion
plan and I am currently recruiting across all teams and in particular our
DevOps & Cloud Consulting practice with a specific focus on all three main
cloud providers; AWS, GCP, and Azure.

We recently raised $20million in funding so it’s a great time to connect.
[https://www.newswire.ca/news-releases/sourced-group-
closes-2...](https://www.newswire.ca/news-releases/sourced-group-
closes-20-million-financing-round-802322124.html)

We are strongly committed to diversity in hiring!
[https://www.sourcedgroup.com/careers/](https://www.sourcedgroup.com/careers/)

Tech stack: GCP, Azure, Kubernetes, Terraform, CloudFormation, Docker, Python,
Bash

------
Jane0617
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I am seeking an entry-level data analyst or data scientist position. I’m
passionate about data and extracting value from data, and good at advanced
analytics skills and marketing campaign (funnel analysis and cohort analysis).
Also, I am very curious, detail-oriented, fast-learning, problem-solving and
proactive.

Technologies: R, SAS, MySQL & PostgreSQL, Python, Tableau, Power BI, GitHub,
Excel, PowerPoint, LaTeX, EViews, SPSS, MapInfo

Skills: Theory of Point and Interval Estimation and Hypothesis Testing,
Bayesian Methods, Experiential Designs (ANOVA, ANCOVA, AB testing, Multiple
Comparisons and Latin Square Designs (LSD)), Linear Regression, Machine
Learning (KNN, Logistic Regression, Naïve Bayes, K-means Cluster, SVM,
Decision Tree, Random Forest), Data Visualization (ggplot2, Tableau, Seaborn),
Deep Learning (Keras, TensorFlow, RNN, LSTM, CNN), Natural Language Processing
(Sentiment Analysis, N-grams, TF-IDF, Topic Modeling), Advanced SAS (SQL and
Macro), Advanced Statistical Theory (MLE, LRT, Monte Carlos), Data Synthesis,
Data Pipeline, Data Mining, Data Wrangling, Data Visualization, Statistical
Modeling, Machine Learning, Regression-based Models, Hypothesis Testing, Text
Mining, Cohort Analysis

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6hbKv6Go8fv5QSpANJoRsoVDtA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6hbKv6Go8fv5QSpANJoRsoVDtAhdoBJ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jane06172019@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/JaneLiu0617](https://github.com/JaneLiu0617)

------
robodale
Location: USA (Midwest)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies:

Languages: C#, Javascript, Typescript, SQL, LINQ

Platforms: .NET Core MVC + Web API, .NET MVC + ASP.NET + Web API, Node.js

Database & ORM: MS SQL Server, MySQL, SQLite, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MongoDB,
Entity Framework, Dapper

Client Side: Vue.js+Vuex, jQuery+UI, AJAX, HTML+HTML5, Pug/Jade, CSS+CSS3,
Less, JSON, XML, SOAP, Bootstrap

Dev Tools: VS Code, Visual Studio, Git, Azure DevOps (TFS), NUnit, NLog,
Webpack, various NPM tools

Resume: [http://bit.ly/my_resume_for_hn](http://bit.ly/my_resume_for_hn)

Email: dalesdn@gmail.com

-

17 years experience full stack software developer, focusing on web development
the last 13 years. I've deep-dived into the backend and frontend during those
times, so I'm confident on both sides. I've been working in .NET/C# since
2002, with a ~2 year stint in Node.js, and another in C++ (no prior experience
in either "stint", but I ramp-up quickly).

I built from scratch and have a Chrome extension - workordersnap.com (link on
site to the extension), built entirely with Vue.js. Also building a .NET Core
+ Vue.js web app to create checklists and procedures...a scratch-my-own-itch
thing, but also to sharpen my full stack skills. It's up on a public Digital
Ocean Droplet, so I can demo it if you like :)

I might look like a .NET-only developer, but I'll jump head first into Python,
Go, and Rust if you have those things going on. Highly interested.

-

------
atomashpolskiy
Location: Moscow

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/)

Github: [https://github.com/atomashpolskiy](https://github.com/atomashpolskiy)

Email: nordmann89 at google mail

I am a seasoned backend developer (10+ years of working experience) with
strong affinity for data processing and storage, messaging, distributed and
decentralized systems.

I have a successful track record of leading and delivering complex projects at
well-known financial institutions and software product companies.

My free time I devote to my family, to learning new stuff and to participating
in open-source. Speaking of OS, I am the author of a popular BitTorrent
library, a face detection library and an application for EEG research
(developed for a French medical research institution) and a leading
contributor to several other projects.

I am willing to take on new opportunities, especially in the area of database
and distributed systems development. I would love to join a small focused team
of experts and bring with me new fresh ideas and many years worth of
expertise.

~~~
atomashpolskiy
Update: Will consider opportunities in Berlin, as we're moving there soon (my
wife will be studying for PhD at FS Uni).

------
pnahal
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes, have previous remote experience

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Python, Pandas, Flask, Data Science Libraries (Keras, scikit-
learn, Numpy, etc), SQL, Time Series Databases, JavaScript, HTML, Docker -
Always willing to learn new technologies to accomplish the job!

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/parampaulnahal/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/parampaulnahal/)

Email: pnahalweb {at} gmail.com

\----

Visionary inventor with 2 years of data science and 4 years of developer
experience. Recently completed machine learning project ( [https://Ticket-
Dodger.com](https://Ticket-Dodger.com)) from exploration to deployment in
under a month. Achieved 4x returns on my trading portfolio by building
quantitative analysis tools in Python. I write captivating marketing copy and
use stunning imagery to develop brands and capture audiences. Yes, the left
brain 𝑐𝑎𝑛 get along with the right brain.

My multi-disciplinary approach will add creativity to your projects and ensure
their success.

𝑹𝒆𝒂𝒄𝒉 𝒐𝒖𝒕 𝒂𝒏𝒅 𝒍𝒆𝒕'𝒔 𝒅𝒊𝒔𝒄𝒖𝒔𝒔 𝒉𝒐𝒘 𝑰 𝒄𝒂𝒏 𝒉𝒆𝒍𝒑 𝒚𝒐𝒖𝒓 𝒄𝒐𝒎𝒑𝒂𝒏𝒚 𝒕𝒐𝒅𝒂𝒚!

------
azhu
I am the seed for your budding frontend engineering squad. I have held many
positions helping startups either spin up frontend engineering from scratch or
transition it into something distinct as you scale up your currently-less-
structured engineering team.

I am passionate about building out processes, architectures, and cultures all
in support of achieving the maximum amount of growth for both businesses and
all the people that constitute them. As an engineer, I specialize in laying
architectures that support debt-free evolution no matter what pivots need to
be made. As a person, I specialize in candor and authenticity and I connect
very well with young people on a personal level.

    
    
      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: yes (1+ years experience)
      Willing to relocate: for the right thing
      Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, React, Vue, etc (also Data Science B.S., plenty of full stack experience, plenty of cross functional product and design experience, etc)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/a-zhu
      Email: adam@adamz.hu

------
oldboyFX
We are a two-person web development team (also hireable individually) with
extensive experience in architecting, building, and managing large custom-made
applications.

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

Throughout the last decade we built Airbnb-like platforms, music streaming
apps, healthcare/finance/construction apps, real-time GPS vehicle tracking
suites, worked on core systems of big data platforms (millions of daily
transactions) and more.

We mostly collaborate with companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No

Email: ivor@codetree.co

\---

I specialize in front-end, UX design (Javascript ES6+, React, Vue, Svelte,
HTML/CSS, Webpack, Node, etc.), and also do light back-end work.

My partner specializes in back-end, DevOps, system administration (Ruby on
Rails, Java, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS, etc.), and also does light
front-end work.

Read more on [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have background in computer science and am able to
create everything from small business websites to custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
kumarmd
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript/VueJs/React, Swift / iOS, AWS.
Wordpress, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

In a past life, I had a PhD in engineering (health related). I have 10 years
of startup experience building web apps, scaling backends, data science, and
machine learning. Resume available on request

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

------
CapnGoat
Locations: London, UK; Amsterdam, NL; Auckland, NZ; Sydney, Melbourne,
Brisbane, Perth or Adelaide, AU - or near these cities

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (ES6, jQuery, Backbone, AngularJS, React,
Node, CoffeeScript), PHP, Wordpress.

Résumé/CV: [https://patrickkontschak.com](https://patrickkontschak.com)

Email: hello@patrickkontschak.com

I'm looking for a job as a Front-End Webdeveloper in the aforementioned
cities. I've been working as a webdeveloper since 2010, both in Canada and
Germany. I'm a certified "Fachinformatiker Richtung Anwendungsentwicklung" (IT
expert in application development) and I made my German Abitur at a school for
Arts and Multimedia, which helped me understand the design-heavy front-end
webdevelopment.

I'm currently living in Bremen, Germany, because I've been helping my parents
renovate and now sell their old house for the past 2 years. We found a buyer
and will be moving out by Mid-March 2020. I will help my parents move closer
to my sister and then move away myself shortly after.

~~~
CapnGoat
I'm a great asset to anyone's team.

I learn new things quickly.

I make friends in the workplace easily.

I share memes and various development-related links on Slack (or whatever the
company-intern messaging tool is).

I organize after-work outings (bowling, beer, sushi, fare, etc.).

I can grill burgers.

I have a beard.

I have a Switch for lunch breaks.

I'm currently doing an online course for 3D Unity game development, so my
value is going to expand into the game industry, too.

I can help out coworkers - often times as their rubber duck replacement.

I have a good taste in music.

I also have a shameful taste in music.

I'm very open about my mood. If the company is sucking the life out of me it
can be seen very easily.

I'm a 1x engineer: [https://1x.engineer/](https://1x.engineer/)

I sneeze very loudly. I'm sorry.

I take my projects serious and I will work to the best of my abilities.

I make mistakes. But we're all human. It's ok.

I will remember the mistakes I've done and avoid them in the future.

I'm very honest. I won't lie for you to clients.

I'm not crass. I know how not to talk to someone.

I'm not allergic to animals.

I don't do soccer (I tend to break things when I do sports - usually my own
bones).

I cannot work with Windows.

------
perryrjohnson7
Data Scientist

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
Turi Create), Web Application Frameworks (Dash, Flask), Heroku, Google Cloud
Platform, Bash, Git, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, BigQuery, JavaScript, API’s,
Geographic Information Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist with experience in quantitative finance, farm tech,
crypto-assets and e-commerce. I work with companies on leading data science
initiatives and building intelligent data products from scratch. I am really
passionate about leveraging data, machine learning and software to solve
meaningful problems.

Here are a few of my recently published public projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
nhgiang

        Location: Ho Chi Minh city
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Python (Django, Scrapy, scientific stack), Go, C/C++ (GNUnet, Qt, game dev), Elixir, Rust (WebAssembly), Haskell, JavaScript (React).
        Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=18acEBCU7EBcE9mCNDS0qwEmikxxgwV1R
        Email: giang.nghg@gmail.com

------
_dagan
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, some Kubernetes / Docker /
GCP

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ddurdik/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ddurdik/)

Email: ddurdik@gmail.com

===

Experienced senior backend engineer aspiring towards leadership and
management. 9 years background in B2B / professional services / compliance
worlds. Expert in:

* Scoping RFPs, editing and ratifying SOWs, and acting as engineering liaison for sales conversations (“can we build this?”)

* Navigating murky requirements and helping stakeholders understand their options, tradeoffs, and costs

* Leading implementation teams and architecting features and products with an eye towards maximum reuse, minimum maintenance, and meeting the client’s unique needs

* Driving internal engineering discussions to align teams, enhance communication, and minimize friction

I’m a process geek, a “cultural asset”, and a proud mentor with demonstrated
skill at growing junior developers into great engineers.

===

 _If you’re open to hiring me into my first management role, then you’ve got
my undivided attention!_

------
madduci
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (98->17, STL/Boost/Thrift/Qt/MFC), Java (8->12, EE7/Apache
CXF/JPA/JBoss/Tomcat), PHP (5->7, CakePHP), HTML5 (CSS3+jQuery), build systems
and dependency managers (CMake/CPack, Maven, Ant, Makefile, Conan, Nexus,
Composer, Jenkins), RDBMS (MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite), Docker, Hashi-Stack
(Packer, Vagrant, Terraform), Release (Desktop installers, MSI, DMG, DEB/RPM),
OpenAPI, Software Design and Architecture, Computer Vision (including OpenCV,
PointCloudLibrary, Kinect 1/2), Software Security (Signature, TLS, OpenSSL),
Team player but also solo-worker, team leadership skills, continuous learner.

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/adduci](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/adduci)

Looking for new opportunities and permanent positions (Team Lead / Senior
Engineer / DevOps), in any industry, as I am really flexible to learn new
domains.

------
KhoomeiK
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: if necessary

Willing to relocate: if necessary

Technologies: Flutter (Dart), React Native (JavaScript ES7), React, Flask
(Python 3), Express (Node.js), PostgreSQL, Keras, GCP, Java, Bash, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/12dhJwSCaOmVDJ1j1idRVdBvx-5I...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/12dhJwSCaOmVDJ1j1idRVdBvx-5ImA4uJ/view)

[https://rpandey.tech](https://rpandey.tech)

[https://devpost.com/RohanPandey](https://devpost.com/RohanPandey)

[https://github.com/KhoomeiK](https://github.com/KhoomeiK)

Email: rohan [dot] pandey [at] gmail

I'm a B.S. Computer Engineering first-year at UCSC looking for
Fullstack/Backend Web Development or Machine Learning internships for Summer
2020. Even though I'm still a university student, I have experience building
fullstack web and cross-platform mobile apps that have won numerous
hackathons.

------
fivedogit
I'm primarily an early-stage full stack dev; I do and learn whatever is
necessary to ship. But I also have extensive experience in customer-facing,
sales-y roles in companies above 200 employees.

Most recently, I went fully serverless on a Node-based hardware IOT personal
project. Before that, I was a post-sales, professional services, API
integration engineer at a mid-sized startup. Before that, I built one of
Ethereum's first working dApps and presented it at Devcon 1. Before that, a
pre-sales consultant at a networking-oriented BigCo.

So yeah. I'm hard to describe, but open to everything!

Location: Any large tech hub, including those outside the US Remote: No, I
want to relocate. Have done so 3x before. Technologies: Java, Spring,
Javascript, everything AWS, Ethereum/Solidity Resume:
[https://bit.ly/36T5rsi](https://bit.ly/36T5rsi) (github profile, email for
resume pdf) Email: hnjobs2019@mailcyr.us

~~~
fivedogit
Last part didn't format correctly and I couldn't edit. Here it is:

    
    
      Location: Any large tech hub, including those outside the US 
      Remote: No, I want to relocate. Have done so 3x before. 
      Technologies: Java, Spring, Javascript, everything AWS, Ethereum/Solidity 
      Resume: https://bit.ly/36T5rsi (github profile, email for resume pdf) 
      Email: hnjobs2019@mailcyr.us

------
mettamage
Location: Amsterdam (where I live), I am willing to relocate to anywhere

Remote: remote or onsite is fine

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Javascript, nodeJS, React, Python, C# (want to learn, Java is
inferior), Objective-C (I am a bit rusty now, I used to know it well)

Technolgies I use as a hobby: R, AppleScript, Bash, Ruby (as a better Bash),
Django (for a personal meditation app), Sketch (I doodle), LaTeX, Lisp,
Wordpress (child theming is fun), Machine learning (I know PCA, linear
regression and neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com).

Resume: fresh graduate with a couple of freelance jobs that took about a year
of work. Technologies were: Objective-c, JavaScript/React, Java/Spring Boot. I
was also a bootcamp instructor for a year.

I studied 1 bachelor and 2 masters in IT and one bachelor in psychology.

Email: mettamage@protonmail.com — full resume on request.

I am looking for one of the following roles for the next 3 years at least:

\- data engineer

\- full stack web developer

\- product manager (my psych degree helps here)

\- serious game designer/developer (I did a game design master)

\- growth hacker or supporting growth hackers (the technical kind, research in
users/psychology meets IT)

\- digital consultant (digital implementation and transformation)

\- in some cases: hardware security or reverse engineering (rowhammer,
meltdown, this is a big part of my other master)

I am this wide because of my academic background. I am looking for seniors to
guide me and to learn as fast as possible.

In my view this would be my first ‘real job’. In my previous work I had huge
responsibilities but I studied then as well.

------
lukehager1
Software architect with over a decade of full stack experience. I've been
working with React since its inception, and I have a strong knack for finding
the best (simplest) solutions to complex problems while ensuring
understandability, flexibility, and long term maintainability.

Location: Colorado, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: (Most experience first) Modern JavaScript (all the ES2016/ES6+
async/await, destructuring, etc. syntactic sugar), Node.js, React.js, Hooks
(Redux is no longer necessary), NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB, etc.), CSS-in-JS
(styled-components), Git, Linux, Heroku, Unreal Engine, Websockets (e.g.,
Socket.io, real-time data replication, etc.), SQL (Postgres, etc.), Serverless
AWS, Robots (automation in general), TypeScript, Google Cloud, Machine
Learning (Tensorflow)

Résumé/CV: "nobots" is the pass
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!At2wvjSCjhYqg1nfSI5UWC96XVoQ](https://1drv.ms/b/s!At2wvjSCjhYqg1nfSI5UWC96XVoQ)

Email: [redacted]

------
ranjanprj
Location:Bangalore,India

Remote: ok

Willing to relocate:yes

Technologies:Python Full Stack( Django/Flask/Pandas), PostgreSQL, AWS,
IoT,Kubernetes

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kfnkaZbE_VEHZlcF2Nu4pZ9Xox7...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kfnkaZbE_VEHZlcF2Nu4pZ9Xox7m36NT/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email:ranjanprj at gmail dot com

------
BenoitP
Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML

Recent Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D background view))

Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right job, yes

Technologies: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC,
Scikit-Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL,
Oracle, AWS, Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript,
Spring, Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
norbertdragan
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes (I've been working remotely for 3+ years)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Vue, TypeScript, Gatsby, CSS/SASS, Framer X,
Figma, Sketch, Webflow

CV: [https://norbert.dev/norbert-dragan-
resume.pdf](https://norbert.dev/norbert-dragan-resume.pdf)

Email: hello@norbert.dev

Website: [https://norbert.dev](https://norbert.dev)

GitHub: [https://github.com/norbertdragan](https://github.com/norbertdragan)

\---

Hello, I'm Norbert. I build things for the web.

I am a front-end developer from Budapest, Hungary - although these days I'm
based in Warsaw, Poland. I specialize at building (and occasionally designing)
high quality user interfaces.

I mostly work within the modern JavaScript ecosystem using React or Vue. I
have a keen eye for esthetics and I understand UX principles and best
practices thanks to my designer roles before turning to code.

In my free time, I like to passionately twist synthesizer knobs.

\---

------
ali_bae
Hi! I'm Ali. Full-time Software Engineer, part-time music producer

Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Experience: 3+ Years

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Depends

Email: m.alifawad@gmail.com

Technologies: Backend, Databases, DevOps, Automation | Ruby (Rails), Python
(Djano, Flask), JavaScript (Angular), HTML, CSS, Postgres, MySQL, MongoDB,
AWS, Linux, Git, JIRA

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L8Llbk2-MuG1BefdIxMRct0A...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L8Llbk2-MuG1BefdIxMRct0AiCC-P2c2VxYJoNpxvAA/edit?usp=drivesdk)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alif-
bae](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alif-bae) GitHub: [https://github.com/alif-
bae](https://github.com/alif-bae) Music: Check out alif.bae on #SoundCloud
[https://soundcloud.com/alif_bae](https://soundcloud.com/alif_bae)

------
rishiraj8824
Looking for Summer 2020 Internships only right now. On F-1 Visa currently.
Experience with scaling apps/web apps in the past for various early stage
startups (Kubric.io, winuall.com, vicara.co)

Location: Brooklyn, NY Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Anywhere in US)

Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript(React/React Native/Electron/Redux,
Node.js, Express), GraphQL, Python(Django), MongoDB, CI/CD, AWS, GCP, redis

Resume/CV:
[http://rishiraj.co/assets/Resume.pdf](http://rishiraj.co/assets/Resume.pdf)
Linkedin -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajrishime/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajrishime/)

Email: rishiraj824@gmail.com, rr3575@nyu.edu

Profile - Full Stack Software Developer; Current - Research Assistant in NYU
TANDON; Past - Google Summer of Code 17 Intern, 3 years in React/Redux, 1 Year
SDE in Kubric.io (SF/Bengaluru based)

------
lambda123
From developing MVP from scratch alone, to doing growth hacking, to leading
international teams spanning across continents, I have done it all.

Location: Asia. Internet. Planning to relocate to Canada soon.

Remote: Yes.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fvnKGKM6T2yAtkMhShAyxJtS...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fvnKGKM6T2yAtkMhShAyxJtSgcdAw-
XO-HmnaaMvihw/edit?usp=sharing)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails 2.x, Rails 3.x, Rails 4.x , Rails 5.x, Rails 6.x Sinatra,
Ruby 1.8, Ruby 1.9, Ruby 2.x, Elixir/Phoenix React.js, Haml, Sass, Bootstrap,
Javascript, CoffeeScript, Jquery, Spring, Zeus, Geokit, Geocoder, ImageMagick,
MiniMagick, Rmagick, PalerClip, CarrierWave, Devise, Sidekiq, ActiveAdmin,
RailsAdmin, CanCan, Nokogiri, FriendlyId, Ckeditor, Liquid, SimpleForm, Rspec,
Cucumber, Postgresql, Mysql Git, Github, Vim, Ubuntu

Email: sunil.sks222@gmail.com

------
Fej

        Location: NYC metro area/NY/NJ (US)
        Remote: if you like, but physical presence is preferred
        Willing to relocate: no
        Technologies: Python, HTML5/CSS3/ES6 (JS), Java, C
        Email: j at the domain below
    

Résumé (code block does not allow links):
[https://fej.io/docs/Jeff%20Meli%20-%20R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9.pdf](https://fej.io/docs/Jeff%20Meli%20-%20R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9.pdf)

Just graduated from Stevens Institute of Technology in NJ, right next to NYC -
CS bachelor's degree with a minor in philosophy. Worked with Node.js, Vue.js,
and Postgres for a senior capstone project. I'm currently working with a
professor on improving an existing web app and fixing some old PHP code.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Git/GitHub, Gatsby, jQuery, User
Interface Design, Responsive Web Development, Node.js, Express.js, Developer
Tools, Agile, WordPress, Bootstrap

Résumé/CV: Available on request. See Github, LinkedIn, and my portfolio:

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack web developer (front-end focused) specializing in using modern web
tools to build user-focused websites and web applications. I have strong web
fundamentals and a versatile skill set. Experienced working remotely and
collaboratively.

------
morenoh149
Location: New York, NY nyc

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Have worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel
optimization and machine learning. Developed software used by thousands of
paying customers Javascript (React Native, Node.js) Python (Django,
tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails, Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql,
redshift, postgres), experienced translating high level requirements into data
models (information systems) OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed ETLs using
aws glue and ec2 running python, have web scraped with scrapy and proxies on
scrapinghub, and cloud (AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker).

CV: [https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me](https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me),

[https://harrymoreno.com/assets/resume/resume_Harry-
Moreno-b....](https://harrymoreno.com/assets/resume/resume_Harry-Moreno-b.pdf)

Email: morenoh149@gmail.com

------
rootxnet
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes (Traveling OK)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      * Python, Django, DRF
    
      * AngularJS, React+Redux, React Native
    
      * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      * Machine Learning, Computer Vision
    

Résumé/CV: [http://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-
Resume.pdf](http://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf)

Email: michal [AT] michallech.info

Website: [http://michallech.info](http://michallech.info)

==============================

I am Full Stack Engineer with 8+ years of commercial experience. My selling
point is ability to prototype and execute rapidly due to extensive list of
technologies I know and industries I've worked in. I work with a small but
very effective team of Python/Django + React/React Native developers, we are
all located in my private office, I am open to consulting opportunities as
well as outsourcing gigs with my team.

------
nalexn
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes (Worked remotely for > 3 years)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Xcode, RxSwift, SwiftUI

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rtHAyxPqeEcjSQKLz9F5Gqvm-1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rtHAyxPqeEcjSQKLz9F5Gqvm-150-Rzu)

Email: alexey {at} naumov.tech

Blog: [https://nalexn.github.io](https://nalexn.github.io)

\--------

Over the past eight years working as a software engineer, I grew to an iOS
team lead of a public FinTech company working from their headquarters in
Hollywood, CA, followed by starting my startup. Now I’m on the market for my
next professional challenge as a software engineer, who blends experience in
mobile app development and systems architecture with product-oriented
leadership and team coaching.

If you need an exceptionally skilled and proactive team player - check out my
LinkedIn / Resume to read more about my experience!

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

\----------------------------------------------------------

15 years total programming experience, 10+ years building for the web, 5 years
technology and strategy consulting. I provide full service software
development and combine strategy, technology, and design to solve complex
business challenges. Extensive experience taking projects from concept all the
way through launch and have worked with clients of all sizes, from individuals
and startups to multinational enterprise companies.

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
coderabhi
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US/EU/UK/CAN/AU)

Technologies: React, Redux, JavaScript, ES6, jQuery, Backbone, Bootstrap,
Material UI, HTML5, CSS3, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, DevOps, AWS, Azure

Email: geek.abhinav [at] gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abhinav-p/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abhinav-p/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/geekabhinav](https://github.com/geekabhinav)

Résumé/CV: [http://abhi.cc/resume.pdf](http://abhi.cc/resume.pdf)

I have 6 years of experience in building large scale applications using a
diverse tech-stack ranging from React/Redux to Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL. I
have also managed DevOps related tasks for my previous organizations (AWS /
Azure). Additionally, I am always open and excited to learn a new framework!

------
ThePadawan
Location: Zurich, Switzerland Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but not before Summer of 2020.

Technologies: C# (ASP.NET, .NET, .NET Core, Entity Framework Core), Java,
Python (Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy), T-SQL, GCP, Docker, TypeScript/Javascript,
React, Vue.js, Angular (2, 5), HTML5, Bash

Resume/CV:
[https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf](https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf)

Email: wwtbh.prat.0919@gmail.com

German full stack developer with MSc CS and 4 years of software engineering
experience. Experience with Agile (Scrum), both project- and product-based
development and interpersonal communication. Interested in public speaking,
teaching and architecting for the monolith/microservice dichotomy. Currently
looking to find a new opportunity to both grow in the area of project
management, and produce meaningful change in an international environment.

------
jraph
I am finishing my Ph.D. in computer science. I am defending by the end of the
year. I am looking for a software engineer position. Preferably to work on
free and open source software, or on software used internally.

    
    
      Location: Grenoble (France) or Brussels (Belgium) 
      Remote: Yes (preferably), on site works too.
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies:  GNU/Linux, Python, JavaScript, TypeScript
                     HTML, CSS, PHP, Java, C, Protobuf, POSIX Shell.
                     I have also played with SQL, Scala, D, C++, Qt, OCaml, SVG, Android.
      Résumé/CV: https://raphael.jakse.fr/cv | Check out my website: https://raphael.jakse.fr/
      Email: raphael {-at-} jakse {-dot-} fr
    

I value:

\- User friendliness

\- Respect for users' privacy

\- Minimalism (code-wise)

\- Standard compliance

\- Explicitness

Strength: Curiosity. Attentiveness. Self-reliance. Persistence. Rigor.

I speak French, English and a bit of Spanish

------
ruizdurazo
Location: Zurich, Switzerland

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Not now

Technologies: __Python __(Pandas, Scikit-learn, Jupyter, Matplotlib, Seaborn,
Altair, XGBoost, UMAP, hbscan, bs4, Flask, Django, Airflow, APIs),
__JavaScript __(Vanilla, Node.js, Express.js, Mapbox, Turf.js, Three.js, Vega-
Lite, D3, APIs), HTML, CSS, AWS, Serverless, SQL, __Figma __

Résumé /CV: [https://ruizdurazo.com](https://ruizdurazo.com) / Contact me for
links to my full CV (pdf) and portfolio (slide deck)

Email: enrique@ruizdurazo.com

Profile: Good at engineering _and_ design. At home in data analysis, data
science, and dataviz roles. But also good at making working mockups, UI
development, and thinking about products. And also familiar with settting up
backends and databases. Domain expertise in design, architecture, cities,
urbanism, housing, real estate, geographical data, maps.

------
rweichler
Hi. My name is Reed Weichler. Have about 2YOE of working as a salaried
software engineer. I have been shipping various products to 100k+ users
consistently since 2009 and have been making money on it since 2014.

Location: San Francisco Bay Area.

Remote: For the right opportunity.

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity.

Technologies: iOS (5y), web frontend (1y, react), backend (1y, go,
openresty/nginx, python, postgres, redis), LuaJIT (3y), Love2D (1y)

Resume/CV: [https://twitter.com/rweichler](https://twitter.com/rweichler)
(used to promo my products)
[https://github.com/rweichler](https://github.com/rweichler) (open source
stuff)
[https://linkedin.com/in/reedweichler](https://linkedin.com/in/reedweichler)
(work experience)

Email: rweichler@gmail.com

------
rctaort
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python(Flask, Django), GoLang, C, Linux, Bash
Management/Deployment: Git, GitHub, Docker.

Résumé/CV: [https://pac23.github.io/cv.pdf](https://pac23.github.io/cv.pdf)

Email: manasmangaonkar@gmail.com

I am a Junior Year student looking for a Summer 2020 Intern starting April/May
ending August/September, Did Google Summer of Code in 2019 with redhat-fedora
building cross sync/automation tooling.

Want to Do something productive and fun this summer I cant work rest of the
year except for summer due to the way my university functions,want to make the
most of this summer doing things that i actually like(building software)
instead of whiling my time away.

Self-Taught, open to everything except front end.Open to all timezones. Both
Paid and Unpaid interns are fine as long as i get to learn and work on awesome
projects.

------
dewhelmed
Location: Sydney, Australia (soon to be Singapore)

Remote: Open to the possibility

Willing to relocate: Unlikely, but willing to discuss

Technologies: (System)Verilog/Python/PyTorch/Tensorflow/FPGAs/C/C++/command-
line tools

Resume:
[https://sidmontu.github.io/one_page_cv/cv.pdf](https://sidmontu.github.io/one_page_cv/cv.pdf)

Email: sidmontu {at} gmail {dot} com

I come from a fairly academic background, and I'm seeking a fresh challenge in
the next stage of my career. My strengths lie in hardware design (especially
FPGA-based), and lately, my projects have involved a lot of deep learning-
related content. I am a competent programmer who is very experienced with
Linux command-line tools, but I'm also open to learning new technology stacks
if required. I hope to be part of an exciting project with ambitious goals.

------
mibzman
Location: Akron, OH, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ionic, Cordova, Phonegap, Android, iOS, Xamarin, Angular,
Angular2+, HTML, CSS, SCSS, TypeScript, JavaScript, ASP.NET, .NET Core, C#,
API, Golang, Python, C++, SQL, PostgreSQL, PostGIS, AWS, Heroku, DevOps,
Terraform, Git, Gitlab, Github, NodeJS, Web Scraping, Etherium/Solidity

Résumé/CV: [https://pepware.io/Resume.pdf](https://pepware.io/Resume.pdf)

Email: jobs@pepware.io

I am a full-stack developer with a strong background in building great
software, back-to-front. I got my start building production mobile apps, web
apps, and backend software when I was the sole developer at HungerPerks.

I am the kind of developer who gets things done. I am able to enter a
situation, understand the core business & product goals, translate that into a
software specification, rapidly self-educate and fill in any knowledge gaps,
build, test, and automatically deploy useful software.

I have a prototypical background. I started programming at 15 and started a
software company with my friends in college. We raised venture funding, and I
built 2 mobile apps, a web app, and automated deployment infrastructure
(knowing none of those things beforehand) by myself in 6 months flat. I
communicated the development implications of business decisions with founders
and stakeholders, supported customers, and rapidly iterated. The company
failed to validate, so we moved on.

I learned a lot, and since then I've been building great mobile apps as a
freelancer, but I'm ready for my next challenge. I'm looking for a team that
is working on something cool and is looking to add a remote mobile, web, or
backend developer (or all of the above!).

I also blog and help people finish their programming side projects at
[http://WeeklyProject.Club/](http://WeeklyProject.Club/)

------
cshah4

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#/.NET/.NET Core, JavaScript/ES6/ES2017, React, SQL, Solr/ElasticSearch, AWS, SiteCore CMS
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vQGM4qvLFHddXQIq_PeR55LiDocia2J-/view?usp=sharing
      Email: clshah2@gmail.com
    

I have 7+ years of experience with C#/.NET/SQL development. Looking for Senior
FullStack/Backend/Solution/Software Engineer roles.

Experienced working directly with clients/stakeholders from pre-sale (creating
POC's, user scenarios, etc) to post-sale (implementation, documentation and
support).

Have some experience with Java/Python so open to working with them as well as
Scala/Go/Node.

*Not looking for Front-End only roles :)

------
sinisamikulic
Web application engineer and consultant with 7 years of experience focused on
highly successful and fast-growing startups across San Francisco and Berlin
([https://sinisamikulic.com/case-studies](https://sinisamikulic.com/case-
studies)). Looking for full time engagement to help build your product.

\---

Location: Zagreb, Croatia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js, Webpack),
GraphQL, Ruby/Rails

Website: [https://sinisamikulic.com](https://sinisamikulic.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic)

Email: contact@sinisamikulic.com

\---

A sample project I co-founded — [https://movieo.me/](https://movieo.me/)

------
ironslab
Location: Dominican Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, but not immediately (US mostly, since I am a US
citizen).

Email: pavilesjose@gmail.com

Technologies: JavaScript (Typescript, React, Node, React Native, Electron)

Résumé/CV: Through email, if you are interested.

I am what I consider a well rounded Software Engineer with 5 years of
experience. I have worked in the fast food, finance and health industries. I
have made APIs, full fledged POS, web applications, tools to automate tedious
tasks, have contributed to mobile code bases, Electron desktop apps, etc. If
your company requires something else aside from the JavaScript stack, hit me
up nonetheless because I am willing to learn. I am highly interested in a few
other backend technologies, like Go and Ruby (with Rails).

I also have the usual experience dealing with proper version control, docker
and cloud technologies like AWS.

------
derek-pryor
Location: Portland Oregon

Remote: Yes (4 years experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Currently Python / Django / Docker / AWS But I have experience
all over the stack (C, C#, Java, Javascript, Bash, Haskell/Ocaml, MySQL,
MSSQL), strong networking skills, and experience being the interface between
the company/project and the customer.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HUu2D9vXqQWC3FkNy9tldLGeoS...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HUu2D9vXqQWC3FkNy9tldLGeoSZm6com)

Github: [https://github.com/derek-pryor](https://github.com/derek-pryor)
(mostly under [https://github.com/jhuapl-boss/](https://github.com/jhuapl-
boss/))

Email: Derek.M.Pryor@gmail.com

------
iamthepieman
Location: Burlington, VT / Lebanon, NH

Remote: Yes, worked from home for the past 8 years.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Experienced in C#, .NET (Web API, WPF, Core, Forms), JavaScript,
node.js, GIS, and SQL. Some experience in Python, Vue.js, Java.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ram-
tech/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ram-tech/)

Email: ryanandrew at gmail

Passionate about data analytics and mapping. Experience in full-stack web,
desktop and REST API development along with all the standard supporting
tech/processes like git, Powershell, Scrum, requirements gathering and basic
project management. I'm experienced in taking projects from a blank whiteboard
to release including the softer skills like documentation, training and
setting up support teams.

------
artkravchenko
_Location_ : Russia (available _worldwide_ , at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_ ;
English proficiency is conversational).

 _Remote_ : Yes, I’ve been working remotely with a time zone difference of
_4–7 hours_ for more than _3 years_ already. I cover at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_
with close communication. For the _UTC+0_ time zone, I have an overlap of the
_entire_ working day.

 _Willing to relocate_ : Yes, if needed.

 _Technologies_ : JavaScript, React, Node.js, Webpack, Flow, TypeScript,
Babel, AST modification, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Jest, Docker; also product
analytics, back end and DevOps experience (learn more on my CV).

 _Résumé /CV_: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

 _Email_ : contact@artkravchenko.com

_____

A front end & Node.js developer who is passionate about solving challenging
business and engineering problems and providing delightful UX and DX,
optimizing performance and designing infrastructure. An open-source
contributor.

Recently built a front end side of platform selling in _18_ countries and
cooperating with service providers from _42_ countries.

Increased conversions up to _12x_ , decreased bounce rate up to _11x_ ,
optimized performance metrics up to _6x_.

_____

Website: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

Email: contact@artkravchenko.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/artkravchenko](https://github.com/artkravchenko)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom](https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom)

Telegram: [https://t.me/artkravchenko](https://t.me/artkravchenko)

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
lleolin
Location: Northeast Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Redis, JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Redux

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bz...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bzkyNUb2UOjs496TYuq0Y)

Email: lleolin@fastmail.com

I have been developing web applications in Ruby on Rails since 2006 as both a
hobbyist and a professional, in addition to other Ruby frameworks such as
Padrino or Hanami. I am seeking challenging problems that engage my creativity
and desire to build neatly architected, functional, and well-tested apps. Very
open to opportunities to do more front-end development (particularly in
React), or move into other languages and frameworks such as Elixir or Phoenix.

------
artemisart
Location: Europe/America (currently studying in Singapore but would relocate)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PyTorch, numpy/scikit/pandas, OpenCV, Keras, React & Vue, Unity,
Postgres

Languages: Python, C++, Rust, JavaScript, C#, C, HTML/CSS, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://artemisart.github.io/cv_en.pdf](https://artemisart.github.io/cv_en.pdf)

Email: please find it in my CV

I'm looking for a 6-month internship starting Feb/March 2020 in R&D focused on
Reinforcement Learning / Machine Learning / Data Science, I have some ML
experience through my previous internship (NLP for emotion analysis, notably
using ULMFiT/GPT/BERT) and research projects (recommender systems, GANs for
style-transfer, kernel methods for geolocated timeseries).

------
JJDeviloper

        Software Engineering and Digital Art
        Location: San Francisco, CA
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Anywhere
        Technologies: TypeScript, Ruby, Go, Scala, Kotlin, JavaScript, PHP, HTML Java, Objective-C, Swift, Python, C++, C, C#
        Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1wEqLaQ_ojkboWUcAzyA_POBvV8UTgvSK
        Email: jj_reibel@aol.com
        Art Suites: Maya, 3ds Max, Mudbox, ZBrush, Blender, PhotoShop, GIMP
        Game Tools: Unreal Engine 4, Unity Engine 2019, CryEngine 5, Source Left 4 Dead, PyGame, Phaser
        Skills: Algorithms, 3D Math, Physics, UI/UX, AR/VR, GDDs, Environment Design
        Operating Systems: Linux, Windows, Mac, Android, iOS, PS4, XBox, Switch, Fire

------
eleijonmarck
Experienced Software/Data Engineer / Machine Learning Engineer with experience
of software and data engineering at startups and big corporations

    
    
      Location: Stockholm, Sweden
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
    
      Technologies: Python, Go, Bash, fast.ai, SQL, Docker, Kubernetes, DevOps, DataOps, Javascript, React, TypeScript
    
      Languages: English/Swedish Native Speaker
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1T5AWxulz9CQk8VqsFaG08qvo_V2zpS08
      Website:   https://eleijonmarck.dev/
      LinkedIn:  https://www.linkedin.com/in/eleijonmarck
      GitHub:    https://github.com/eleijonmarck
    
      Email:     eric.leijonmarck@gmail.com

------
tumblen
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely but open-minded

Technologies: Full-stack development, Typescript, Javascript, React, Svelte,
HTML/CSS, MySQL, Postgres, NodeJS, Ruby, Java, Electron, Rubymotion, Android,
iOS, PHP, WordPress, Nginx, Redis, Design with Figma/Sketch/XD/PS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/ya0y40ygjwpnxhd/nicky-
resume.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ya0y40ygjwpnxhd/nicky-
resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: nhajal@gmail.com

\---

Developing & designing web experiences + software since 2005. Enthusiastic and
skilled at bringing ideas to life while staying focused on user experience +
business objectives.

Comfortable with all aspects of design, development, maintenance and support
of web + mobile experiences.

------
maxander

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Possible
      Willing to relocate: Possible
      Technologies: Python, C/C++, C#, Linux 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vCk9BIAJHF1hQnV071JxBZ6dGTR2Hb7G/view?usp=sharing
      Email: w.max.alexander@gmail.com
    

Six years of experience working as a bioinformatics engineer and looking to go
further in the biotech space. My educational background includes enough
biology that I can read a paper and understand an experimental setup, but my
skillset is a strong mix of software engineering and data science; I can build
the two-way interface between your lab and the data center. Looking for full-
time or contract employment.

------
adonese
Location: Khartoum, Sudan Remote: Yes! Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
GO and Python, backend and security Resume/cv:
[https://linkedin.com/in/adonese](https://linkedin.com/in/adonese) Email:
mmbusif@gmail.com

Software engineer with a strong experience in building modern financial
systems. Built an open source company that does payment processing in Sudan
(certified payment provider by Central Bank of Sudan). Love and contribute to
open source. Built a strong team and we were able to have an MVP product in
fintech in less than 5 months.

Would love to work with small focused team to tackle problems in modern
banking infrastructure and similar domains.

GitHub.com/adonese

------
gkamisli
Location: Dublin, Amsterdam, Paris, Berlin, London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (incl. Numpy, Pandas, Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow), Java, R,
SQL

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XyA63wIzOpREexwfV_usp9X7VSQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XyA63wIzOpREexwfV_usp9X7VSQXTLRB/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kamisligul@gmail.com

I’m a MSc graduate in Computer Science at Oxford. I am enthusiastic about data
science and machine learning with an interdisciplinary education in industrial
engineering and computer science. Interested in a full-time position where I
can utilise my current skills and knowledge, and I can further develop these
skills in a practical and fast-paced environment.

------
52-6F-62
Location: _Toronto, Canada_

Remote: _Yes_

Willing to relocate: _Not ideally, but not impossible_

Technologies: _Mixed experience levels with JS /TypeScript (mainly back-end,
some React, Vue, Electron), NodeJS, Python, MySQL, MongoDB, Go, C_

Résumé/CV: _[https://robertfairley.com/cv*](https://robertfairley.com/cv*)

Email: _rrafairley @ gmail*

\---

I've worn different hats at different times in my current role, but currently
mainly focused on digital publishing engineering. Recently developed a system
for transforming simplified inDesign export data into well-formed Apple News+
formatted magazine content. For that reason I'm proud to say you can now find
me on the Macleans magazine (Canada) masthead (Apple News+ edition).

------
patricksaad
I'm looking for an entry level data science / machine learning position. I
have a couple of years experience assisting PHD students with their research,
i.e. modeling, creating datasets or conducting text analysis on big datasets
(mainly Wikipedia dumps) using the Hadoop cluster and PySpark.

A paid internship would also be nice. Location wise, I would like to work in a
big city (Berlin, Munich, Hamburg, Cologne, etc).

    
    
      Location: Germany
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Python, PySpark, Hadoop, data science libraries (scikit-learn, pandas, numpy, etc)
      Résumé/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/patricksaad
      Email: patrick-saad@web.de

------
applecrazy
Location: SF Bay Area, CA

Remote: Open to it, but I'd prefer working in person

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Python, Keras/TensorFlow, Linux, Java, C++

Resume: [https://adityar.me/resume.pdf](https://adityar.me/resume.pdf)

Email: aditya.rathod at utdallas dot edu

Github: [https://github.com/applecrazy](https://github.com/applecrazy)

Looking for a Summer 2020 internship and will have completed Data
Structures/Algorithms, two programming courses (Java/C++), discrete math.

Right now I'm working in a lab to develop environment simulation software for
machine learning researchers and other entities, so I have experience building
software to support intelligent systems.

------
radarsat1
Location: Utrecht, NL.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Not currently, possibly in the future.

Technologies: Python and C++ primarily, signal processing, machine learning,
audio, haptics, sensors, robotics, simulation, real-time systems.

Résumé/CV:
[https://sinclairs.gitlab.io/cv/sinclair_cv2019.pdf](https://sinclairs.gitlab.io/cv/sinclair_cv2019.pdf)

Email: radarsat1@gmail.com

I have experience (20 years) on high-tech projects writing real-time control
systems, signal processing applications, and interactive environments. Machine
learning is a long-time hobby and I would also welcome real projects in that
sphere. Recently relocated to the Netherlands and will be looking for projects
and work come January.

------
azdv
Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist

------
gouggoug
I've been working at Betabrand for the past 8 years and am looking for new
opportunities.

Over the years I've carried many hats, however, I've always been more
attracted to the systems and networks field.

I'm interested in distributed systems, networking, security, infrastructure
and software design. When it comes finding solutions to a problem, "Less is
more" is my mantra.

\------

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Would rather not, but open to it

Willing To Relocate: No

Technologies: kubernetes, golang, containers, php, TCP/IP, HTTP

Resume: [https://boxunix.com/resume-Hugues-
Alary.pdf](https://boxunix.com/resume-Hugues-Alary.pdf)

Email: [https://boxunix.com/contact](https://boxunix.com/contact)

\------

------
random42
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: Python, Django, golang, React, Big Data/NoSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com

Developing robust and high quality software for over 10 years, focusing
primarily on the backend of the webstack. I care deeply about code quality,
its extensibility and the customers. I have spent most of my career so far
working with early stage startups, but recently worked with a listed company
and tasted the associated scale.

I am looking for a permanent (preferred) or contract remote (strongly
preferred) position as a senior individual contributor or engineering manager.

------
levinlevin
Position: Software Engineer

Location: Palo Alto, CA

Remote: Possible (USA)

Willing to relocate: California, Nevada, Arizona, Hawaii.

Technologies: Python(Django, Scrapy, Django REST Framework), Swift, PHP (Yii,
Laravel, Zend), MySql, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, jQuery, Ajax, HTML 5, CSS 3,
Bootstrap 4, git, LAMP, Node.js(Express) and ModgoDB

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alekseilevin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alekseilevin/)

Check my iOS app in AppStore:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/coinschecker/id1484761290](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/coinschecker/id1484761290)

------
dedles
Web application developer with 5 years of experience on both the front and
back ends. Looking for full-time remote positions.

\---

Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Currently, only seeking remote

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, Node.js, Webpack, Express),
Ruby/Rails, Python, Docker, *SQL, etc..

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cdt920](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cdt920).

Email: cdtded1212@gmail.com

Some sample projects I created: [https://planit.com](https://planit.com),
[https://learnabli.com](https://learnabli.com)

Recent Relevant experience: bank, cryptomining startup, digital agency, ed-
tech.

~~~
r6203
fyi: Your linked in link and planit.com doesn't work.

------
JeanMertz
Résumé/CV: [https://jeanmertz.com/career](https://jeanmertz.com/career)

    
    
      Location: The Netherlands
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go, Ruby, Rust (see résumé)
      Availability: Full-time/part-time/contract, January 1st 2020
      Email: email@jeanmertz.com
    

I am a senior software engineer focused on the combination of high-level
abstract APIs and low-level performance-driven systems. I am an avid learner
and an excellent communicator. I am a pragmatic ethical engineer with a knack
for software architecture, an eye for user experience and a capacity to lead.

------
tugash
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R (data.table, tidyverse, Shiny) Python (scikit-learn, numpy,
pandas, tensorflow/keras) Bash, Docker, SQL (Postgres), Latex, Gitlab CI/CD

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: jcampos [at] posteo.net

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dr-jaime-
campos-3b8737a5](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dr-jaime-campos-3b8737a5)

I am a Data Scientist with over 10 years of experience in analytics and
building complex machine learning models. In the last years I've been focusing
on delivering and integrating these models into larger applications.

If you are looking to implement and deliver machine learning models don't
hesitate to send me an email.

------
zipity

      Location: Paris, FRANCE
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PureScript / JavaScript / Haskell / Mesh generation / CSound
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/Ebmtranceboy?tab=repositories
      Email: ebmtranceboy@gmail.com
    

Fond of applied maths (check
[https://ebmtranceboy.github.io/mesh.png](https://ebmtranceboy.github.io/mesh.png)
and
[https://ebmtranceboy.github.io/haskell.png](https://ebmtranceboy.github.io/haskell.png)
for curvature-related projects) and audio synthesis.

------
wwtbhcgn
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (but I can travel)

Technologies: my current stack is based on PHP / Laravel / Javascript / Vue.js
with the usual ecosystem (SASS, node.js, git, docker...). In the past I also
worked with Java, Python and other techs.

Résumé/CV: on request (I am employed and I don't want my employer knowing that
I am looking for new opportunities)

Email: wwtbh.cgn@gmail.com

I am an autodidact fullstack web developer with extensive experience (10
years) in development and architecture of APIs, e-commerces, CMSs and web
applications in general. I speak fluent English and I am learning German
(admittedly it is not going as fast as I would like, since I rarely practice
it).

------
krdowns

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes preferably to the Denver or Seattle Areas
      Technologies:

Languages/Frameworks/Libraries: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React, jQuery, Python,
Node.js, Mongoose, Express, Jest Management/Deployment: Git, Github, Heroku
Databases: MongoDB, PostgreSQL

    
    
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MgzfqkDfKuultmSCzAaW-jrQiHJ2CnM_U91eUtLbdzk/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: kennydownsweb@gmail.com
    

I love web design and working with designers to create functional, beautiful
websites that focus on a great user experience.

------
michalj
Location: Gdynia, Poland

Remote: yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: depends

Technologies: C# (8 years of experience), ASP.NET, Windows Forms, .NET Core,
Unity, Salesforce, Python, Typescript, React, Linux system administration, MS
SQL Server, PHP, project management (GitHub projects and Asana)

Experience: Worked as a full-stack developer, software architect, project
manager and a consultant

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaljasikowski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaljasikowski/)
(full resume on request)

E-mail: michal@jasikowski.pl

Website: [https://www.jasikowski.pl](https://www.jasikowski.pl)

Available part-time and for consultancy.

------
fudged71
Looking for entry-level remote sales position. Sales/BD guy with data analysis
and VC experience. Developed sales process from scratch, hired SDRs, raised
funding, successful crowdfunding, and BI dashboard design. Worked remotely as
scout for german manufacturing VC fund.

Location: Calgary, Canada (born and raised)

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity. Very central in north america
for travel.

Technologies: Python, Tableau, Excel, SQL, LaTeX

Skills: Data analysis and visualization, public speaking, strategy,
crowdsourcing, scouting.

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/tombielecki](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/tombielecki)

Email: tom.bielecki[at]gmail.com

------
z4throwaway
I'm an trained IT-Specialist hailing from germany who has recently moved to my
SO in Portsmouth, UK I did an 3 1/2 year training at the biggest european
internet provider and worked in 3 of their various departments and also worked
6 weeks abroad at Dublin Institute of Technology.

I am looking forward to use my learned programming and networking skills in an
professional environment in the south of UK or remotely for German or UK
companies.

Email me for more information.

Location: Portsmouth, UK

Remote: Yes, pref, with ocassional travel to london or infrequent travel to
berlin possible

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Windows & Linux; JAVA, SQL, Redis, RabbitMQ

Résumé/CV: email me, i will reply with a non-throwaway.

Email: hire.z4@protonmail.com

------
k__
Half-OT: Wouldn't a "Who searches for a co-founder?" be a good idea too?

~~~
lnsru
I have the same problem, such monthly thread would be really good.

------
gwbas1c
Location: Cape Cod, Massachusetts (United States)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, some Objective C

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-
rondeau-56490a4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-rondeau-56490a4/)

Email: andrew.rondeau at gmail dot com

I currently built most of a desktop file synchronization product, including
part of the drivers needed for a virtual disk drive. In a past life, I built a
web server / web based application platform.

Note: Within Massachusetts, I'm available for daily on-site work on or near
the Cape, or 1-2 days a week on-site in the greater Boston area. Otherwise,
I'm perfectly happy working 100% remote!

------
amourao
Researcher (with Ph.D. in Computer Science), with experience on building large
scale distributed systems for Computer Vision and Machine Learning and
Information Retrieval.

Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe (Europe)

Technologies: C++ (OpenCV, Poco, Armadillo, LibSVM, FLANN, libav/ffmpeg,
NVCodec, ZeroMQ), Python (NumPy, SciPy, sklearn, Django), Java (Lucene),
ElasticSearch, Microsoft Azure, Vowpal Wabbit

Résumé/CV: [https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/10/AndreMour...](https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/10/AndreMourao_CV.pdf)

Email: andre.b.mourao@gmail.com

------
mrcool_ru
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies:

    
    
      - PHP: Laravel, Symfony, Yii
    
      - Javascript: Backbone, Angular JS, Vue.js, React, React-Native
    
      - SQL: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Microsoft SQL Server
    
      - NoSql: ElasticSearch, Sphinx, Redis
    
      - Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: [http://tiny.cc/NickIvanov](http://tiny.cc/NickIvanov) Email:
mrcool.ru+y <at> gmail.com

\-------------

Senior Fullstack developer with more than 8-year background in web
development, with excellent problem-solving skills. Strong knowledge of OOP
principles, and design patterns. Extremely good in PHP, SQL, and JavaScript.

------
sophiechoi
Location: Seoul, South Korea

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Vue.js, Jenkins,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Linux, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://choicode.com](https://choicode.com)

Email: Linked on my website

Language: Fluent Korean, conversational English

I am a software engineer in Seoul. I am looking for freelance software
engineering opportunities. In my current role at an AdTech startup, I worked
both on frontend web development (VueJS) as well as on our server's Java
backend involving large volume data processing with Redis and PostgreSQL. If
you are interested in working with me, please feel free to contact me.

------
5XCrFPbAo
Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, Javascript, PHP, Bash, Go, Docker, Linux, AWS
Serverless (Lambda, DynamoDB, SES, SQS, EventBridge, API Gateway, Route53, S3)

Résumé/CV: message me on LinkedIn --
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/samswett/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/samswett/)

Email: da4966@x9r.dev

Business-focused software developer. My passion is for building tools that
make money for businesses.

Many years experience with a wide range of web technologies.

Learning-motivated. Always looking for opportunities to grow.

Ability to architect and explain complex software (or other concepts) to
anyone.

Teamwork required. Being part of a good team is paramount!

------
phitheta
I have 12+ years of experience building and maintaining web based
applications, 1+ years experience with scientific computing using Python.

Location: Stockholm, Sweden Remote : Yes Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies : Microsoft.NET (C#, LINQ, Entity Framework, ASP.NET-
Webforms/MVC, ADO.NET, WCF, WebAPI, Visual Studio), Microsoft SQL Server (SQL,
Reporting Services)

Python (Pandas, Numpy, Matplotlib, Jupyter Notebooks), HPC using Python
(Slurm).

HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Angular.js, XML, JSON, RSS, Bootstrap.

Version Control (Git), Code Review, Maintenance, Web Hosting, Jira, Freedcamp,
Agile(Scrum)

And academic experience with C, C++, Matlab, Arduino, Raspberry Pi.

Email : engineerkumarkiran -- gmail.com

------
vinverso
Interested mainly in product or project management positions or similar. Any
roles with a combination of: {tech, product, business} responsibilities. Past
experience: full-stack software engineer, AI research, NASA, startup
operations, finance/analytical internships, bio research.

Location: Philadelphia or Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Keras, Python, Spark, Pandas, Scala, Java, JS, React Native,
PostgreSQL, NoSQL, JIRA, GitHub, Rails, Ruby

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincent-
inverso-20795614/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincent-inverso-20795614/)

Email: vinny.inverso@gmail.com

------
john-radio

      Ben Quigley
      Location: Philadelphia, PA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Experience: 8 years in software development, sales, and services, 4 of
                  which using Python and JavaScript for solutions development,
                  1 of which with "software developer" as my job title.
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Linux
      Excited to learn: Clojure, Go, Vue, React, TypeScript, Elm
      Résumé/CV: https://benquigley.github.io/static/pages/QuigleyResume.html
      Email: ben.quigley at protonmail dot com

------
preciz
Location: Austria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 2+ years production Elixir, 5 years full stack (Ruby, RoR,
React/Redux, SQL, docker).

GitHub: [https://github.com/preciz](https://github.com/preciz)

Email: barna.kovacs.codes@gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/barnakov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/barnakov/)

I'm looking for a full time position mainly in Elixir. I create solutions with
care and I provide leverage to the company as fast as possible as a loyal
employee. I'm actively looking for a job and I can start immediately.

------
andycodes

      Location: Jacksonville, Florida
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Toronto, Canada)
      Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, Node.js), HTML/CSS
      Résumé/CV: https://andycodes.io/assets/resume/nguyenAndy-Resume.pdf
      Email: anguyen1119@gmail.com
      Website: https://andycodes.io/
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/andydnguyen/
    

5 years of progressive experience as a software developer working mostly with
an application called AXAEM. I'm looking for roles in full-stack or backend.

------
rainydays

      Location: PL/UK
      Remote: Yes (many years of remote experience)
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: python redis mongodb rabbitmq zeromq elasticsearch nginx webscraping
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2nWLb7j
      Email: See the resume
      Gitlab: http://bit.ly/2oycUv6
    

Co-founded a somewhat successful company. Experienced in building applications
from the ground up. Good at HTTP, data, concurrency, creative solutions. Now
looking for a fun and challenging career opportunity at a company wanting to
accomplish something meaningful.

------
nikkwong
Location: Seattle. Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate: In most cases no.

Technologies: Fullstack JS, MVC (react, vue, angular), Sql/NoSql, DevOps,
functional programming, event streaming, pub-sub, cloud engineering &
deployment. Limited but growing experience in python and machine learning.

Resume: Started www.beaver.digital, interested in the area where design and
good code intersect. More info at www.nikkwong.com.

I'm a one man shop for creating attractive design oriented solutions to hard
digital problems. Interested in small teams where I can work on technologies
and skills beyond my current expertise.

Email: nikkwong0@gmail.com

------
aqibgatoo
Location: Kashmir,(India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: C#,Java,Kotlin,JavaScript,Python, Android, Flutter, Asp .Net
Core,flask,Sql etc

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aqibgatoo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aqibgatoo/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/aqibgatoo](https://github.com/aqibgatoo)

Email: aqib.droid@gmail.com

I am a Software Engineer, who has worked with both web and mobile. I am
currently working with Musalleen Inc US, where i am developing a new
matrimonial platform with backend in flask and mobile application with
Flutter.

------
ceddyzen
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes if the work is outside of Vancouver.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Git, UNIX, React, Angular, Javascript, Bootstrap, MaterialUI,
FabricUI, Redux, Browser Extensions, UX, HTML, CSS/SASS/LESS, Node.js, SQL,
Stripe, Paypal, continuous integration/deployment, AWS, Azure.

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-
eddy-394784160/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-eddy-394784160/)

Email: chris.eddy.dev@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/ChrisEddy](https://github.com/ChrisEddy)

------
monikaacosta

      Location: Bend Oregon
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Information Builders App Studio and WebFocus, iWay Data Management Console (DMC), SQL, mySQL, Hive

, Hadoop, Redshift, SSRS Report Builder, MSTR, Groovy, Atlassian JIRA Agile,
Team Foundation Server, GIT, Tomcat, IIS, and Atlassian SourceTree, Tableau
Public, Excel, Fluent in Spanish

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.acostaanalytics.com/gallery/acosta_analytics.pdf](https://www.acostaanalytics.com/gallery/acosta_analytics.pdf)

Email: monika@acostaanalytics.com

------
jasuade

      Location: Valencia, Spain
      Remote: Yes,
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: SDN/NFV (OVS, OpenFlow, ONOS, ODL, RYU and OSM), Python, Linux, Git and Docker.
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: jaraspg at gmail dot com
    

I am a 26yo researcher and developer currently working for the Polytechnical
University of Valencia, mainly in projects related to IoT and 5G. My main
interest is to develop myself as a Programmer and Cloud Architect. I am highly
interested in an entry-level position on those roles, willing to travel and to
relocate.

------
ooooak
Location: India (state punjab)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: MySQL, PHP/Laravel, Javascript/Node/express/react, Go/gin/gorm,
python, rust, and Clojure (Yes, I like learning languages next will be
erlang/elixir with phoenix)

Résumé/CV: [https://ooooak.github.io/cv](https://ooooak.github.io/cv)

Email: akshay.deep0@gmail.com

\-----

I am a Full-stack developer with 8 years of experience. I have worked remotely
all my life. I built the fixdrepair.com from scratch using boring php/laravel
and that served us really well. looking for interesting work not just crud
app.

------
CagingRoyals
Location: Atlanta, GA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Django, Bash, Linux, Docker, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://samhofi.us/4c9e77e5a32d8777/SamuelHofiusResume.pdf](https://samhofi.us/4c9e77e5a32d8777/SamuelHofiusResume.pdf)

Email: sam [at] samhofi [dot] us

Github: [https://github.com/kf5grd/](https://github.com/kf5grd/)

I love learning new things, and sharing what I know with others. I'm looking
for something that can challenge me to continue learning, as well as improve
upon things I'm already familiar with.

------
enolgor

      Location: Valencia, Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Go, Javascrit (NodeJS, Vue), HTML, DevOPs in general (Git, CI, 
      Docker, etc.)
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: enolgor at protonmail.com
    

Software developer graduated as Telecommunications Engineer with 5 years of
experience developing backend and frontend applications. Participated in
multiple collaborative research and development projects in a junior and
senior positions with a high level of communication, teamwork and leadership
requirements.

------
anubhavp28
I am an undergraduate looking for internship opportunities. I am a former
Google Summer of Code intern with Python Software Foundation, working on
Scrapy. I am proficient in Python, Golang, MySQL, MongoDB. I am interested in
Backend engineering and infrastructure engineering.

GitHub: [https://github.com/anubhavp28](https://github.com/anubhavp28)

Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume/CV:
[https://anubhavp28.github.io/Resume/resume.pdf](https://anubhavp28.github.io/Resume/resume.pdf)

Email: anubhavp28@gmail.com

------
soulnothing
Location: Philadelphia, PA Willing to relocate to NYC for right salary Or be
on site for first x months of new role.

Technologies:

Development JVM(Kotlin, Scala, Java), Python, TypeScript

API: Event Bus, GraphQL, REST

Frontend: React(TypeScript, ReasonML), Elm, Fable

Cloud: AWS, GCP, Azure

Servers: Bare Metal, Colo

Containers: Docker, Mesos, Kubernetes (intermediate)

Database Relational and non Relational

I've been specializing recently in reactive micro services in kotlin with
multi platform capabilities.

Email: Sean@animus.design Resume/LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/seobrien4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seobrien4/)

------
melvinroest
Location: Europe

Willing to relocate: Western Europe + Scandinavia only

Technologies: React, Express/NodeJS, Sequelize, SQL (I prefer SQL over an
ORM).

Resume:
[http://linkedin.com/in/melvinroest](http://linkedin.com/in/melvinroest)

Portfolio: check doodledocs.com -- I use WebRTC, Web workers, EmberJS and some
math algorithms for pencil drawing (technologies I used for fun).

Email: melvinroest <fancy a> gmail <the dot product sign but lower> com

I'm looking to join a growth team as a full-stack engineer or a growth hacker
/ full-stack engineer hybrid.

------
ISL
Location: Seattle Remote: Perhaps

Willing to relocate: Seattle or Boulder

Technologies: Precision Measurement/Metrology, data analysis/data science,
experimental design, vacuum, hardware, CNC/CAM, PCB layout, radioactive waste
disposal and more.

Résumé/CV: www.charliehagedorn.com

Email: charlie@charliehagedorn.com

I'm an experimental physicist who has lived a dream for fifteen years making
precision measurements of gravity. A collision of priorities further up the
food chain is forcing me to consider new directions.

Looking to work with a great manager/team on a problem that is timeless,
peaceful, and impactful.

------
ngrishanov
Location: Yekaterinburg, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: it depends

Technologies: Python 3.7 + asyncio, PostgreSQL, Docker and many others. Have
experience with Javascript, node.js, MongoDB, Vue.js, but don't really use
these anymore

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ssNXbs6XuHfwj4anYCLcT4jiDT...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ssNXbs6XuHfwj4anYCLcT4jiDTQeBl2S)

Email: mail(at)ngrishanov.me

\-------------

Developer with 6 years of experience. Started as fullstack, now shifted
towards Python + asyncio backend development. Have experience as team lead.

------
Ruddle
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere !

Technologies: Rust, Scala, Scala.js, WebGpu, willing to learn something new

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-simon-
dev/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-simon-dev/)

Email: thomas.simon.work@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/Ruddle](https://github.com/Ruddle)

I started 2 companies since I graduated. One failed and the other is now a
passive income. I am looking for autonomy, responsibility and challenge.
Ideally Rust but open to anything.

------
smrr723
Location: UK (Glasgow, Aberdeen, Edinburgh, Remote)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails (TDD & BDD with RSpec, Cucumber, Capybara),
Javascript (Node, React)

Résumé/CV: [http://tiny.cc/z3irdz](http://tiny.cc/z3irdz)

Email: sm@smrry.com

Mid-level Ruby Developer with remote working experience; worked on multiple
high traffic web platforms, most recently for an EdTech startup. Background in
Mechanical Engineering and interested in anything related to
Engineering/Robotics/Space/AI&ML and startups in general.

------
pflanze
Location: London/UK

Remote: is fine

Willing to relocate: around London, Berlin, Zurich

Technologies: Scheme, Rust, Haskell, Clojure; backend, systems, (frontend)

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/pflanze?tab=repositories](https://github.com/pflanze?tab=repositories)
(CV on my website is outdated)

Email: ch@christianjaeger.ch

Contracts or employment. I have not worked professionally in Clojure and Rust
yet, but have made good progress learning them (see "database" and "ruly"
projects on Github), and have lots of experience in Scheme and other
languages.

------
glippiglop

      Location: United Kingdom
      Remote: Required
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: AWS, Spark, Java, Python, Scala, C/C++, SQL, REST APIs
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-fury
      Email: morbidpriest@hotmail.com
    

I have 22 years of experience as a Software Engineer and I've been working
primarily as a Big Data Engineer in AWS environments for the last 4 years.
Available on a short-term contract/consultancy basis only to new clients that
are in need of remote help.

------
cyanic
Location: Europe (mostly)

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Go, Python, C, JavaScript, Linux, Bash, SQL, HTML, CSS, Docker,
and more

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: hired+hn at cyanic dot gr

\-----

I'm a principal software architect and engineer. Highly skilled and self-
motivated with 7+ years of professional experience across the whole stack.

One of the first hires and co-founders in multiple startups. Worked on highly
profitable projects from start to finish. Experienced in remote work and
project leadership.

Very interested in working on challenging engineering problems where I can be
involved in all aspects of the product.

------
earenndil
Location: vancouver, canada

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: to elsewhere in canada Technologies: C, C++, D, Python,
Java, Shell, Lisp, OpenGL; AWS, Git, Linux, FreeBSD.

Resume/CV: [https://github.com/moon-chilled/](https://github.com/moon-
chilled/)

Email: elronnd@elronnd.net

    
    
        -
    

Not looking for a job right now, but after I finish school--june/july. I have
a lot of experience working in C, D, Python, and unix system administration,
but enough expertise to do well with any of the items in my technologies list.

------
swilliamsio

      Location: Melbourne, Australia (British Citizen)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, JavaScript, Python, Unity
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/scott-alexander-williams-b708b9116/
      Résumé/CV: http://www.swilliams.io/resources/ScottWilliamsCV.pdf
      Email: woohoowilliams@gmail.com
    

One year of experience as a software developer having learnt a wide range of
technologies. Looking for the next big adventure to sink my teeth into.

------
EugeneOZ
Location: Barcelona

Remote: 100%

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Rust, Angular, TypeScript, Ionic, MySQL, Postgre...

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/newmanoz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/newmanoz/)

[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/oz](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/oz)

Email: normandiggs at gmail.com

I'm "fullstack" webdev with 15 years of experience, have created cool things
with PHP, AngularJS, Ionic, Rust, Angular (2-8). Prefer to write frontend in
TypeScript, backend in Rust.

------
luovatek
Location: Helsinki, Finland Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe

I'm available for contract work ( Web App Development | General Coding)

Technologies: javascript/coffeescript/vue/node... additionally I have some
experience developing 3d web applications using BabylonJS.

Recent work: [https://www.sharpkids.online](https://www.sharpkids.online)
(learning apps for young kids) Website:
[https://luovatek.online](https://luovatek.online) Email: tapio@luovatek.com

------
ovebepari
Location: Bangladesh

Remote: Yes (Prefered)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: GNU/Linux, Python, Backend Web Tech Mostly

Resume:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ovebepari/resume](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ovebepari/resume)
/master/pdf/ove_cv.pdf

Email: ovebepari {at} gmail {dot} com

Currently focusing on my algorithm and problem-solving skills and learning
core Computer Science, worked on the backend side of the web on the past, have
two years of experience. A CS undergrad, looking to learn more about the
industry.

------
adl1995

        Location: Geneva, Switzerland
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Python, C++, Go, Puppet, TensorFlow, OpenCV
        Résumé/CV: https://adl1995.github.io/personal/resume.pdf
        GitHub: https://github.com/adl1995
        Email: [please see résumé]
    

I've worked at CERN and took part in the Google Summer of Code program for 2
years.

I'm looking for an exciting role (preferably related with open-source or AI)
which explores an innovative idea.

------
md2020
Looking for a Spring semester 2020 co-op (starting January) or Summer
internship (starting May). Worked on software engineering for machine learning
and data visualization during my summer internship at Sandia National
Laboratories.

Location: Ann Arbor, MI

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Python, PyTorch, Linux

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dNPKqnJ43Xsmj3KB3vx3yqslnWx...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dNPKqnJ43Xsmj3KB3vx3yqslnWxT5PA-/view?usp=sharing)

Email: triano@umich.edu

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes (Germany)

Technologies: C#, Go, C/C++, Java, Python, Rust, Linux, shell/bash, AWS,
Oracle, PostgreSQL, SQL, PL/SQL, Docker/Podman/LXC, Kubernetes.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TS_zRBSF5a0BuEJE2CFwGzSCeH5...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TS_zRBSF5a0BuEJE2CFwGzSCeH5zDXTx/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ZGFuaWVscmJAbGl2ZS5jb20=

12+ years experience, seeking opportunities to relocate to Germany on a SRE /
DevOps role

------
100-xyz
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: No Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full Stack, PHP, Ruby, MySQL, Python, Javascript

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sridhar-
ramasami-76a226117/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sridhar-ramasami-76a226117/)

Email: leisenming AT protonmail DOT com

US citizen, 25+ years of IT experience, Indian Institute of Technology alumnus
now at Facebook.

Participated in the recent Startup School with [https://its-
near.com](https://its-near.com)

~~~
100-xyz
The correct link for the Startup School project is [https://its-
near.me](https://its-near.me)

------
rcarmo

      Location: Lisbon, Portugal
      Remote: Yes (up to 50% travel depending on job)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Clojure, Go, K8s, Azure, AWS, GCP, Spark, Tensorflow
      Résumé/CV: https://carmo.io
      Email: rui@carmo.io
    

I currently do data (eng/sience) and infra at cloud scale (as an architect)
but am looking for a senior/principal position in pure engineering or
technology product development. Would love to do hardware-related projects.

------
desaiguddu
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Agency: Yes

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, React Native, ReactJS, Redux, Laravel, PHP,
NodeJS, Flutter, GatsbyJS, MongoDB, PostgreSQL

Skills: Web Frontend, Mobile Frontend & Backend with NodeJS/Laravel

Resume: On Request

Portfolio: [https://www.mobilefirst.in](https://www.mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan [at] mobilefirst [dot] in

I'm looking for a short-term & contract opportunity where I can provide value
with my technical expertise. I have led development teams & worked as a CTO
for startups.

------
sudeepg95

      Location: Calicut, India 
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React, Angular, Vue, (Amateur) Deep learning practitioner, Python, Scala, etc. 
      Résumé: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ez2cOn9VhzDl45XweK6E0kcsXiX-7aSQ/view
      Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/sudeepg95
      Email: sudeepg95 (at) gmail.com
    

3+ years of experience engineering for the web. Comfortable working across
platforms. Fast learner. Good soft skills.

------
kylebenzle
Location: Columbus, Ohio

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Not now

Technologies: Plant biotechnology, transformation, R, Python, HTML, CSS, AWS,
SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://KyleBenzle.com](https://KyleBenzle.com)

Email: kbe@gmx.us

Profile: In addition to my passion for crop improvement using plant
biotechnology, modern breeding techniques, computer science and statistics, I
possess strong leadership, creativity and a penchant for teamwork, and I am
eager to prove that I will be a top candidate for any research or development
team.

------
nvseenu

        Am a full stack engineer having 10 years of experience.
        I can join immediately and work on your timezone with cheaper rate.
    
      Location: Chennai, Tamilnadu, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Pytho, Node.js, Postgres, Git, Jenkins, AWS, Redis, React, Linux
      Résumé/CV:https://www.linkedin.com/in/nvseenu/
      Email: nvseenu@gmail.com
      Availability: Immediate and can work on client's timezone.

------
natthan
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Git, Linux, C, Go, Python, Rust

Résumé/CV:
[https://gist.github.com/ansimita/8725e44d502d0704f622b1b83b9...](https://gist.github.com/ansimita/8725e44d502d0704f622b1b83b9c212b)

Email: natthan [at] alumni [dot] ubc [dot] ca

Completing studies by January 2020. Available for full-time new grad or junior
position by February 2020. Looking for a position as a software developer or
software engineer or as a DevOps engineer.

------
danielo814
Location: San Francisco, Ca

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, Python, JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: Danielojeda.com/resume

Email: ojedadaniel92@gmail.com

Hey all, I'm currently studying to become a software engineer and am looking
to apply what I’ve been learning over the last year to real-world projects to
gain experience. I need as much practice as I can get and am looking for any
projects that will allow me to grow my skills. I have experience with C,
Python, Javascript, HTML and CSS. Please DM me if you have anything I can help
with.

------
scatter
Location: San Francisco Full-time/Part-Time: Part-Time Remote: OK
Technologies: Python, R, Machine Learning, Deep Learning Email:
xyzsk3@gmail.com

I am a PHD with 8 years of work experience, looking to transition in to ML.
Worked at a semiconductor startup for 6 years before.

If you are a startup looking for a part-time data scientist or ML engineer, I
would love to talk to you. You will get an experienced engineer working nearly
for free, and I will get real-world ML experience. It is a win-win.

------
JyotsnaRupaliya
Location: Bangalore (India)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Docker, HTML, Javascript, Database, Machine
Learning,scikit learn, Numpy, Pandas, GIT, Linux.

Email: jagjyotsna@gmail.com Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/eaf9aa17akvso63/Jyotsna%20Rupaliya...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/eaf9aa17akvso63/Jyotsna%20Rupaliya.pdf?dl=0)

I am junior developer experienced in developing web apps and python modules,
interested in the field of machine learning.

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
jcdenton001
Location: Israel, Tel-Aviv

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python(Pytest, Flask, Django, ): JS, Linux, K8s, Docker, gcloud,
vmware Résumé/CV: Will send if requested Email: icebeee398@gmail.com

I come from a test automation and ops background of 3 years and customer based
roles in several startups before that, always happy to learn new technologies
and make new friends, willing to work on something interesting, remote work
preferred.

------
wdella
I'm an established Developer & SRE familiar with multi-datacenter cloud ops.
Office dogs are a big perk for me!

Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, SQL, Shell/Linux, Cloud SOA. See resume "Skills"
section for full buzzword bingo list.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rlap8cGu5_sJSUH55EGoSXdkfMa...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rlap8cGu5_sJSUH55EGoSXdkfMaVdyUX/view?usp=sharing)

Email: see resume

------
adamzerner
I've been working on Premium Poker Tools
([https://premiumpokertools.com/](https://premiumpokertools.com/)) for the
past two years, which I built with Vue, Node, Express and Mongo.

Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Vue, React, Node

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
zerner-55564490/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-zerner-55564490/)

Email: azerner3@gmail.com

------
drathi5
Location: Boston, MA

Position: Summer Intern / Co-op

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Ruby, C/C++ | SpringBoot, Ruby on Rails, Thrift,
REST, Kafka, Docker, Kubernetes | PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dikshant-
rathi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dikshant-rathi)

Resume: Present in LinkedIn

Email: rathi.d [at] husky.neu.edu

My primary interest lies in databases and distributed systems, I love to
explore new technologies, frameworks and programming languages.

------
AvImd
Location: St. Petersburg, Russia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Python, C++, Linux Résumé/CV:
[https://evard.online/cv.pdf](https://evard.online/cv.pdf) Email:
veevard@gmail.com

I am looking for various opportunities that have some of the following: work
on FOSS projects; aerospace; scientific research; machine learning. The more
the better but none of these is a hard requirement.

------
valehelle

      Location: Malaysia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Android, React, React Native, Phoenix
      Résumé/CV: Upon request.
      Email: hazmiirfan92[at]gmail[dot]com
    

I am mainly a front-end developer but also dabble with back-end as a side
project. Currently looking for opportunity that allows me to work on
Elixir/Phoenix. Side project www.whowantstobehired.com that allows you to
filter through the job post.

------
gregoryca
I'm looking for a junior front-end web developer role, I'm always willing to
learn new things.

Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, PHP, CSS, Javascript, WordPress, CSS Grid

Resume / CV: [https://gregoryhammond.ca/cv](https://gregoryhammond.ca/cv)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hammondg](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hammondg)

Email: job+hnnovember18-at-gregoryhammond.ca

------
ipeev
Location: Sofia, Bulgaria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C++, Java, DB, mathematics, Linux

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/ivan-peev-63482a101

Email: ipfr at astrei.com

Experience with:

\- Creating booking engines for the online travel industry -

\- Implementing server side logic and mathematics for casino games, creating
simulations.

\- Programming Bots for monitoring and data collecting

\- Databases - PostgreSQL, Oracle

\- Data processing, migrations, statistical analysis, machine learning

\- Mathematics, Numerical methods, Computational 2D and 3D geometry

\- Creating Linux and Windows software for the metrology industry

Have an EU VAT registered company.

------
playing_colours
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: engineering management, starting engineering teams at startup,
tech leadership. Focus: data processing, microservices. Scala, Python, Apache
Spark, Kafka. SQL/NoSQL databases: Pg, Cassandra, Hive, HDFS, MongoDb.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dvorobiov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dvorobiov/)

Email: 2belikespring #at# g mail.com

Looking for either a contract or fulltime.

------
rhnmhdv
Location: New York City, NY Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Computer Vision, Python, PyTorch, Numpy, NodeJS, C++, Linux. Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FM_jTYQDn-La9q5BQhi-
dK53LtO...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FM_jTYQDn-La9q5BQhi-
dK53LtOL5MN1/view?usp=sharing) Email: rohanm@nyu.edu Looking for Internships
for Summer 2020

------
sonzohan

      Location: Seattle, Washington, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: Python, C#, C, SQL, Cloud, Speech Recognition, Game Development, Embedded
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/zakrubin/
      Email: sonzohan@gmail.com
    
    

Lead Professor of Information Technology. Looking for opportunities in
educational technology, technical instruction, speech recognition, or social
good.

------
itsalidoe
Experienced product manager and entrepreneur. I have started and sold a
business, and worked for multiple technology companies. I am looking for
product roles specifically, or operating roles where I can help senior leaders
execute a large vision for their product or service. While I am not a software
engineer, I have taught myself how to code.

Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, Java. Worked with full stack engineers and data
scientists.

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: ali@silicon.camp

------
moolcool
Location: Halifax, NS, Canada

Remote: Yes (Remote Preferred, 5+ Years remote experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django, Celery, Flask), JavaScript (NodeJS), Scala
(Play, Sangria, Akka), SQL (MySQL, Postgres, SQL Server, SQLite), Linux, Git,
GraphQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michiel-
deroos-b5111718/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michiel-deroos-b5111718/) (Full
resume on request)

Email: michiel@deroos.ca

------
em-bee
Location: european, living in china

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Willing to relocate: only with whole family

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

i am open to remote contract opportunities as a senior developer, teamlead,
part-time or full-time CTO, trainer, mentor

i am also able to build up a development team for you here in china, to help
you enter the chinese market or take advantage of chinese resources.

------
haydenhall
Location: United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:C#, Javascript, Typescript, Java, HTML, SASS/CSS, SQL, .NET Core,
ASP.NET Core, Node/Express, Angular, Aurelia, React, Backbone, Razor, Spring,
SQL Server, MongoDb, MySQL, Elasticsearch, EventStore, Redis

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hall-
hayden/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hall-hayden/) \- CV available on request

Email: h.c.hall@me.com

------
seisvelas
I'm Alex, a mid-level data engineer. Outside of work, I like kendo and doing
weird algorithms in SQL.

    
    
      Location: Mexico City
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, within Mexico
      Technologies: Python, SQL, AWS (especially Redshift and RDS), 
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zqJSuWo6ikMbg0_siau99L6eMYicb5_6y3rE657evE8/
      Email: alex.alvarado@resuelve.mx

------
pugna123
Location: Noida, Delhi NCR, India

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Solr, MongoDB, Aerospike, Redis, Kafka, ActiveMQ , Cassandra,
Scikit, NumPy, Apache Spark, Hadoop, Lucene, MySQL, DPA, APM, WAF, Citrix,
Nginx, Tomcat, CDN, vSphere, vRealize, nview

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CntRYuE98wZ5JtxbSdVMMKOotq...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CntRYuE98wZ5JtxbSdVMMKOotqSFWuby)

Email: kundan.itbhu@gmail.com

------
pknerd
Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

\--

Not actively looking but would be interested in something is interesting.
Particularly about web scraping, ETLs, automation, and data analysis and
visualization. I mostly work in Python but also quite good at PHP Laravel.

Check my profile at [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog:- [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Email: kadnan @ gmail

------
garrybelka
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Backend (Python, Flask, Django, etc), some frontend (mostly
VueJS), clustering infrastructure (incl. Zookeeper), scalability, high
availability, distributed systems, cloud (experience with GCP, AWS), etc.
Python3, Java, C++, C, JavaScript, TypeScript.

Resume: on request.

Email: {this account name} at gmail

Done and released a complete SaaS implementation, complete clustering
infrastructure software, big data infrastructure, etc.

------
mud_dauber

        Location: Austin
        Remote: If needed
        Willing to relocate: yes
        Technologies: Python/Ruby, Semiconductors, Go (learning)
        Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianpiercy
        Email: bjpcjp@gmail.com
    

4-time technical PM, 3-time R&D program mgr, recovering semiconductor industry
vet, night-time hacker. Currently on hiatus but open to interesting projects.

------
philiplutz413
Location: San Diego, CA Remote: I would love a remote position Willing to
relocate: Yes Technologies: Javascript, Java, Python, HTML, CSS, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/philiplutzdev/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/philiplutzdev/)
Email: (both email and pdf of resume can be found above)

------
oathkeeper92
Location: DC, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Only if outside of the USA
Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript [React, jQuery, Gatsby], REST APIs,
GraphQL, Git, MySQL, Wordpress Résumé/CV:
[https://halimatubakarr.com/hali_has_experience.pdf](https://halimatubakarr.com/hali_has_experience.pdf)
Email: halimatu.j.bakarr@gmail.com

------
ammar_x
Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, Pandas, NumPy, TensorFlow, Scikit-learn, XGBoost,
Matplotlib, Google Data Studio, Seaborn, SQL, Flask, JavaScript...

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kcodtj2i6g3uVsYTPMYlhZN1Btw...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kcodtj2i6g3uVsYTPMYlhZN1BtwYehxb/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ammar5656@gmail.com

------
darkotic
Senior Backend Developer

Location: Tampa, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, laravel, phalcon, symfony, zend framework,
codeigniter, wordpress, redis, elasticsearch, rabbitmq, ffmpeg, varnish, git,
docker

Résumé/CV: Provided upon request

Email: brujah@gmail.com

Looking for a new contract as a remote senior software engineer. Over 15 years
experience working on enterprise level applications and services that scale.
Open source contributions available on github and stackoverflow.

------
skunkworker
Location: MDT (Provo, Utah) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:

\- Senior Level Ruby on Rails, primarily backend RESTful APIs

\- Postgresql/MySQL/Redis

\- VueJS for front-end JS with Typescript

\- AWS Lambda (Using Go for low-memory operation)

\- Docker

\- Linux (Usually Ubuntu or Alpine for VPS)

Recent Products:

Built out a Intercom-like chat widget with easy installation onto websites.
Used Rails/Postgres/Redis with a VueJS/Typescript/Webpacker frontend.

Contact: john [at] consyse.com

Looking for solid part-time remote work.

------
braunshizzle
Location: Niagara, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (but open to travel)

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs.

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Email: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

------
carlamsmatos

      Location: Currently Braga, Portugal
      Remote: Yes!
      Willing to relocate: No, but I'm relocating to the Netherlands next year
      Technologies: Python, AWS, SPSS, SQL, Tensorflow, Git
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/carla-da-silva-matos/
      Email: carlasilvamatos@gmail.com
    

I'm a trained scientist looking to shift to data science.

------
camilogiraldo
Location: MED,COL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular ngrx, React redux, node express, tailwindcss, sass, JEST

Résumé/CV: [https://www.camilogiraldo.co/](https://www.camilogiraldo.co/) | ,
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/camilogiraldo91/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/camilogiraldo91/)

Email: camilogiraldo91@gmail.com

------
jscotto
Location: NJ, USA

Remote: Sure! Can travel as well

Willing to relocate: Wherever!

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, HTML, NodeJS, Firebase, mostly front end for
now, but seeking to and willing to learn something new

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jasonscotto/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jasonscotto/)

Email: jayjscotto@gmail.com

Seeking a Junior role where I can develop and grow personally and
professionally.

------
Escovado
Location: San Diego, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Modern C++, UWP, C#, WPF, ASP .Net, .Net, JavaScript, JSON, HTML, XML CSS,
Java, T-SQL Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thedonofjordan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thedonofjordan/)
Email: Contact me through LinkedIn

------
ryanlanci
Location: Ann Arbor, MI

Project types: Contract

Remote: Yes (7+ years remote experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, React Native, JavaScript/TypeScript, node, Rails

Résumé/CV: 10+ years of experience on high-profile applications. More than 5
years of production experience with React. Full resume available upon request.

Email: [https://spaceship.studio](https://spaceship.studio) (Please use
contact form)

------
dimm
SEEKING WORK

Location: Budapest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript ES6, React, HTML5, CSS3 Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/)
and [https://www.dimitrimarion.com/](https://www.dimitrimarion.com/)

Email: contact@dimitrimarion.com

------
tk9000
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (ES6), React, Node, Express, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: taehnkim[at]gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/taehnkim](https://linkedin.com/in/taehnkim)

Full stack engineer with a background in Product Management. 6 years of
experience working with software teams (Tesla, startup acquired by Oracle).

------
snake_case
Senior Software Developer - Focusing on back-end architecture and API design

Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rust, TypeScript/Node, GraphQL, Go, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Stripe
checkout & subscriptions, Kubernetes, WebAssembly, React, Svelte

Résumé/CV: email me to request it!

GitHub: [https://github.com/jakedeichert](https://github.com/jakedeichert)

Email: see profile :)

------
looking8855
Location: Major metro in South East US

Remote: Remote only. Open to small amounts of travel

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Go, a lot of Kubernetes experiences

Resume: Will send on request

Email: Graves138 at gmail dot com

I'm a senior SRE with a lot of leadership and platform architecture experience
(10+ years). Looking to get away from any sort of production support and focus
purely on writing systems software in the Kubernetes environment.

------
pythonbase
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Flask, BeautifulSoup, Requests, Pandas, OpenPyxl,
Python-pptx), SQL, Javascript

CV: [https://www.kashifaziz.me/contact/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/contact/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kashaziz/](https://github.com/kashaziz/)

------
tzatziki
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, TypeScript, Python, React, Angular, CSS, HTML, AWS,
Linux, SASS, Git, Github, MongoDB, Firebase, Scala, Styled Components

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
nicolaou/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-nicolaou/)

Email: michael.nicolaou@protonmail.com

------
yuyangchee98

      Location: Santa Clara, CA
      Remote: Either
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Haptics, Mobile dev, Web dev
      Résumé/CV: https://yuyangc.me
      Email: yuyangchee98 at gmail.com
    

Looking for a CS internship for 2020 (summer or winter) Recently published
paper on using haptics for dance learning (ios app)

------
dougweltman

      Location: London, UK (sometimes NYC)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to Relocate: No
      Competencies: Product-minded Business Generalist: Product, BD, Product Strategy, Business Model Design, Investments
      CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/douglasweltman
      Email: douglas [dot] [my last name] [[at]] gmail

------
kelvinli5354
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere along the EAST coast is preferred but West
Coast is okay as well

Technologies: Python, R, SQL, Tableau, AWS, MongoDB

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QB81gy3yQACJUvVpB_M-
lZkjNR...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QB81gy3yQACJUvVpB_M-lZkjNRInyjmB)

Email: kelvinli.math@gmail.com

------
throwaway_react
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Immediately

Technologies: ReactJS, Django, Numpy, Scikit, Pandas

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B68Me4oAD65RWkxLMFlGQ2NvWC0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B68Me4oAD65RWkxLMFlGQ2NvWC00M2ZLUGNEcXJGeERkLWYw/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email: anoopemacs AT gmail DOT com

------
kiranp01
Location: Penang, Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Central Europe and UK locations only

Technologies: C++, C++11, Python, Qt, Android NDK, Embedded System,
Unix/Linux-System Programming, Functional Safety Standards

Résumé/CV:
[https://gkiranp.github.io/cv.pdf](https://gkiranp.github.io/cv.pdf)

Email: mail2kpuranik@gmail.com

------
janjanjanjanjan

      Location: Lübeck, Germany
      Remote: Yes, please!
      Willing to relocate: Nope...
      Technologies: NodeJS, Ruby / Rails, GraphQL, React, TypeScript
      Résumé/CV: I do not currently have one written up, but you may check out https://github.com/janraasch
      Email: jan [at] janraasch [dot] com

------
TaylorGood
Location: Southern California

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Visual Design, Creative Direction

Résumé/CV/Portfolio: [http://brandtg.com](http://brandtg.com)

Email: tg at taylor good .com

High-level brand communicator. Previous startup co-founder, Creative Director
for Hyundai and Kia. Looking for a brand / marketing communications role.

------
check_muk
Hi, I am an iOS developer with 4+ years of experience. I've worked on apps and
SDKs used by millions of users. I started using Swift when it was in beta.
Currently, looking for exciting opportunities in mobile development.

\-----

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Natural language framework, Git

Resume/CV: Available upon request

Email: mukesh9039 (at) gmail

------
friendly_chap
Technologies: Go (doing it since 2012), Angular, Typescript, Distributed
systems, GCP

Location: London (Sometimes Hungary)

Remote: Yes

Github: github.com/crufter

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/crufter/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/crufter/)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Currently contracting in London, up for any gig where I can learn.

------
ttarabula
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (but can travel)

Technologies: Linux, Python, automation, data science, architecture

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: trt.ca@protonmail.com

I am an engineer passively looking for interesting opportunities. Primary
motivated by challenge. Scattered interests but enjoy becoming obsessive, but
in a healthy way(!) when focused on a single project.

------
maqbool

      Location: Delhi, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript(Node), Elixir/Erlang, 
                  Kubernetes, C, Haskell(for fun)
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/Maqbool_CV
      Email: maqbool@maqbool.net
      Blog: https://maqbool.net

------
BlameKaneda
_Location:_ New York, NY

 _Remote:_ No experience, but interested in working remote

 _Willing to relocate:_ Not at this time

 _Technologies:_ HTML, CSS, JS, Node, React, C#, Ruby on Rails, SQL,
SharePoint

 _Résumé /CV:_ On request

 _Email:_ On request

 _Github:_ [https://github.com/Tsardines](https://github.com/Tsardines)

------
glotgizmo
Location: Derbyshire, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: Node.js (Express), React, Flux (no Redux yet...), PHP (Laravel)

Resume/CV: connorburton.com / github.com/connorjburton

Email: connorjburton@gmail.com

\-----

Want to really push on and work with the best people I can, options are
limited where I live so looking mainly for remote work. Have over 10 years of
development experience.

------
remote_dev
Location: Europe (CET)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, TypeScript, JavaScript, SQL, Django, Vue.js, Angular,
RxJS, Jasmine, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://your-remote.dev](https://your-remote.dev)

Email: see CV

My past 13 years of experience include full-stack development, product design,
team leadership, and software architecture.

------
ZdStarPath
Specialization: Love building MVP or Prototype for start-ups and
entrepreneurs.

Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.JS, Python and related tools and technologies (ReactJS,
ReactNative, VueJS, ExpressJS, Flask, Django, Git, MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
ElectronJS, Ubuntu, Scripting etc)

Resume/Portfolio: Available on demand via email

Email: contact [aT] intragalaxy [d0t) com

------
drcross
Location: Ireland

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Senior Network Engineer. Contractor with my own limited company.
CCIE, MSc, Beng, about 12 years in enterprise networking. Spent two years
working for one of the big five.

Finishing a contract soon and looking for remote only low hours per week work.
I can cover weekend or on-call work.

Linked in: drcross

------
vabole
Full Stack JavaScript Developer

Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript | ES6+ | TypeScript | React | Redux | Node.js |
Python | MongoDB | PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilia-
safronov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilia-safronov)

Email: ilia.a.safronov@gmail.com

------
nikivi
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React/TypeScript/Go/Python

CV: [https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf](https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nikitavoloboev](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev)

Email: In CV

------
vdb7892
Location: Currently in Asia (EU citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, SQL, PHP, Laravel, Typescript, Vue.js, Node.js, Python

Email: vdb7592@gmail.com

10 years experience in architecture, management and development of high
throughput web/e-commerce applications. Interested in working with e-commerce,
fintech, and/or cryptocurrency.

------
lobo_tuerto

      Location: Mexico
      Remote: Yes, been doing remote work for the past 10 years.
      Willing to relocate: Probably not
      Technologies: Vue.js, Vuetify, D3, Elixir, Phoenix
      Résumé/CV: https://lobotuerto.com/curriculum-vitae
      Email: adriandcs@gmail.com

------
quotz
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (within USA)

Technologies: Biz dev, lead gen, sales research

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8hd6sfm5iy5ub5v/CV.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8hd6sfm5iy5ub5v/CV.pdf?dl=0)

Email: andrej.kocevski.15 [at] ucl.ac.uk

------
MHM5000
Location: Tehran, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Linux, Electron, Reactjs, Angularjs, Postgres, MySQL,
WordPress(WP), Dajngo, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

------
stevetran
Location: Vietnam

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Apache Spark, Scala,Golang, TensorFlow

CV: [http://linkedin.com/in/nhuantranduc](http://linkedin.com/in/nhuantranduc)

Email: tranducnhuan@hotmail.com

Have 3 years professional experienced on Big Data and ML technologies. Msc in
Compute Science

------
karlssonsoft
Location: Sweden (Mälardalen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Azure | Azure Integration Services | API Management | C# | .NET
Core | Web API | Azure DevOps| MVC | SQL Server | Oracle DB | Biztalk | Azure
AD | BankID

Résumé/CV: 4 year experience, 3+ year Azure, 1 Year Biztalk, more information
on request

Email: job@karlssonsoft.com

------
safwan
Software Engineer, DevOps/SRE

Location: Dhaka, Bangladesh

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Elasticsearch, Docker, Kubernetes, Postgresql,
Rust, Flask

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/safwanrahman/](https://github.com/safwanrahman/)

Email: safwan.rahman15@gmail.com

------
Hello71

      Location: Toronto, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Linux and other FOSS, C, Python, shell, automation, networking, others (see my resume)
      Résumé/CV: https://alxu.ca/resume.pdf
      Email: See my resume

------
wooque
Location: Serbia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, Python, Django, Twisted, Go, Java, C++, Qt, React,
Angular 1, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://vukmirovic.org/cv.html](https://vukmirovic.org/cv.html)

Email: contact at vukmirovic dot org

------
deedubaya
Entertaining a new senior role as an individual contributor or manager.
Extensive experience with both.

Location: ID, USA

Remote: Required

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JS, Electron, Swift, Crystal-lang, Golang, AWS,
docker, and many others

Résumé/CV: github.com/danielwestendorf, email me for a resume

Email: daniel@prowestech.com

------
thewelder

      Location: Denver, CO
      Remote: Sure
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Healthcare IT/Integration/HL7 crypto/blockchains/distributed systems
      Résumé/CV: https://theunorthodoxy.com/
      Email: b@33ren.com

------
chunkles

      Location: Indianapolis, IN
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
      C#, VB, C, Bash, .NET, WPF, XAML
      Git, Github, Gitlab
      Docker, Nginx
      SQL, SQLite
      Linux, Windows
      AutoCAD, ANSYS, Matlab
    
      Email: skane[at]recsta[dot]com

------
luthy2
Location: Columbus, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6+), Node, Vue, React + Redux, Python, Flask,
NumPy, SciPy, Pandas, MongoDB, Postgres, Redis

Résumé/CV: luthy2.github.io

Email: luthy2 at gmail

Most recently spent 1+ year at a small social media startup. Looking for front
end or full stack product-focused roles.

------
jjjbokma
Location: The Netherlands

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Perl, Python, MySQL

Résumé/CV: [http://castleamber.com/documents/perl-programmer-john-
bokma-...](http://castleamber.com/documents/perl-programmer-john-bokma-
resume.pdf)

Email: contact@johnbokma.com

~~~
rfsburger
Booking?

------
bradtx
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AWS, PHP, jQuery, Python, OpenCV and Tesseract for document
automation/OCR, Node.js, React, Swift (iOS)

Resume/CV: [https://bradhall.io/resume](https://bradhall.io/resume)

Email: bradomics@gmail.com

------
WhompingWindows
Location: Rhode Island, USA Remote: Preferably 3/5 days for a Boston-area job
Willing to relocate: Possibly Technologies: SQL (MS-SQL), R, STATA, Excel,
statistics Resume: Available upon email request Email:
backsliderking@gmail.com

------
luord
Location: Colombia

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Python (Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery).

\- JavaScript (Vue, React, Node, Typescript).

\- Operations: Docker, Ansible, GCP.

\- Other: PostgreSQL, Bash.

Resume/CV: [https://luord.com/pages/resume](https://luord.com/pages/resume)

Email: lo@luord.com

------
sammyd56
Big 4 management consultant in the Financial Services industry, exploring
opportunities in Tech. 15 years of coding experience, with GitHub portfolio
dating back 5+.

Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SQL, Javascript, AWS, Linux

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: sjd followed by three threes (gmail)

------
swiley
Location: Richmond Virginia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: within reason

Technologies: go (golang) ,Linux (embedded and on servers),microcontrollers
,JavaScript, C

Resume: [http://mail.swiley.net/resume.pdf](http://mail.swiley.net/resume.pdf)

Email: swiley@swiley.net

------
rojobuffalo
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Spain, Germany

Technology: JavaScript, CSS, React, GraphQL, Relay, Apollo, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Redux, CSS Modules, Python, Natural Language Understanding and Dialog
(especially Rasa libraries)

Resume: (will send via email), rojobuffalo.com

Email: rbblakeley@gmail.com

------
senderista
Location: Seattle area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rust, Java, Python, SQL, Linux, Git, AWS, PostgreSQL, Redis

GitHub: [https://github.com/senderista](https://github.com/senderista)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tobinbaker/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tobinbaker/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ypsf998y2kysv3g/TobinBaker_Resume....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ypsf998y2kysv3g/TobinBaker_Resume...).

Email: tobin.d.baker@gmail.com

I'm an experienced backend engineer who's worked on distributed systems at
large scale in both industry and academia, including at AWS and the University
of Washington Database Group. I'm mostly language-agnostic but have recently
developed an affinity for Rust and would enjoy an opportunity to use it at
work. I enjoy mining the academic literature for algorithms and data
structures that could be useful in industry: a couple examples are my projects
[https://github.com/senderista/sorted-
vec](https://github.com/senderista/sorted-vec) and
[https://github.com/senderista/hashtable-
benchmarks](https://github.com/senderista/hashtable-benchmarks), which
implement and benchmark little-known but promising papers from 1979 (Munro's
2-level rotated array) and 1973 (Knuth's bidirectional linear probing)
respectively. Particular academic areas of interest include streaming and
sketching algorithms, hash tables, and succinct data structures. I also have
considerable experience in DevOps/cloud deployment, including both on AWS and
inside AWS itself. Here are docs for an Ansible-based cloud deployment tool I
wrote for the University of Washington's Myria distributed OLAP database:
[http://myria.cs.washington.edu/docs/myria-
ec2](http://myria.cs.washington.edu/docs/myria-ec2) (source:
[https://github.com/uwescience/myria-
ec2-ansible/blob/master/...](https://github.com/uwescience/myria-
ec2-ansible/blob/master/...)).

I am particularly interested in technically challenging projects which
tangibly improve the lives of their users, and in working environments which
foster learning, collaboration, empathy, and inclusion. I would appreciate the
opportunity to work remotely at least 1-2 days/week.

------
rement
Location: Virginia Beach, VA

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Ruby, JavaScript, PHP, Docker, Web

Résumé/CV:
[https://tuckerchapman.com/resume](https://tuckerchapman.com/resume)

Email: tucker.r.chapman@gmail.com

------
DJBunnies
Boston MA Possible remote Not willing to relocate PHP/MySQL/JS/AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexrockwell](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexrockwell)

Jobs@rockshouse.com

------
lianmunoz

      Location: Los Angeles, Ca
    
      Remote: Open to remote
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: React, Angular, React Native, Laravel
    
      Résumé/CV: www.hirelian.com
    
      Email: lian@lianmunoz.com

~~~
perch56
Not hiring but I just wanted to say that I liked your CV/website. There is no
exit. Welcome to the Hotel California. :)

~~~
lianmunoz
lol thank you!

------
samrohn
Looking for remote part time work Location: India Remote: Yes Tech Stack:
Python, Pandas, Kafka, Kafka connect, AWS, Cloudformation, Jenkins, Elastics
search, ELK, Docker Email: samrohn77[at]gmail.com

------
thoughtpalette
Location: Chicago IL

Remote: Preferred, experienced

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, TS, CSS, HTML, SPAs, Angular, etc

Resume: By Request

Email: ${hnUserName}chris@gmail.com

Site: [https://thoughtpalette.com](https://thoughtpalette.com)

------
Lapsa
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

Github: [https://github.com/ArnisL](https://github.com/ArnisL)

Email: arnis dot lapsa at gmail dot com

------
joselobou
Business new-grad with work experience, interested in data analysis

Location: San Francisco Bay Area / Costa Rica

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (NumPy, Pandas)

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/joselobou

------
kiraken
Location: Tunisia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML (Jade) - CSS (SASS/LESS/SCSS) - Javascript - Angular -
jQuery - Vue - Typescript - Backbone.js - React

Résumé/CV: www.Aladinbs.com

Email: Aladin.bensassi@gmail.com

------
wprapido
Location: Bangkok, Thailand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. EU and Israeli citizen

Spoken languages: English, Spanish, Russian, Hebrew

Tech: PHP, Python, Ruby, JS

Specialisations: Debugging, optimisation, security

Contact: milozo@yandex.com

------
rpmisms
Location: Rochester, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Within Reason

Technologies: LAMP, Javascript, Ruby. Learning Rails and looking for Junior
Positions

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: raphael.platte@gmail.com

------
zaroth
I wonder if it would be helpful for people to indicate contract vs salary,
short vs long term, and possibly an hourly rate?

------
kenranosa
Location: Makati, Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Rust (beginner - would love to work on this
more!)

Résumé/CV: www.kenranosa.com

Email: ken.ranosa@gmail.com

------
pkamb
iOS / macOS software engineer

    
    
        Location: Seattle
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Xcode, mobile, git, AppKit
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/pkamb/
        Email: [firstname][lastname] @ gmail

------
sheun
Lagos, Nigeria

Remote yes

Willing to relocate

I use Python, Django, PHP, Laravel, javascript and Vue
stoneplecopteran@gmail.com

------
Micheal283
I've emailed you our MVP requirements. Hope to get response asap.

------
Rylex
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

* Security Manager/Security Application Architect/Can code as well (Java/Python),

* Cloud Tech (AWS, some GCP)

* Java/SpringBoot2/Microservices/etc...

* Can bring a startup from 0 to secured cloud presence with CI/CD pipeline, Jenkins/Docker, Little bit of Kubernetes/Fortigate/AWS Cognito/Firewall Setup/GuardDuty/BurpSuite/Metasploit/CheckMarx/Logging/etc...

Resume: Upon Request

Email: contact@securitybuilder.io

Looking for contract work to bring companies from nothing-to-something in 4 -
6 weeks. Did it before, can do it again.

------
suresh70
I have 3+ years of relevant experience and have been part of the founding team
in a now-defunct health tech startup. I can understand both business terms and
legal terms pertaining to HIPAA and GDPR. My specialty lies in creating quick
prototypes for you to validate your idea in the market.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PHP, Elixir and Ember.js, Google Cloud, Heroku,
Redis, MySQL and PostgreSQL

Location: Chennai, India.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: willing to consider for the right opportunity

Resume: Available on request.

Email: can be found in my profile

------
indiegogo1
Hi, love your background what is your email? Would love to connect with you.

------
indiegogo1
What is your email? Would love to speak with you.

